# CJ's journey to Nabba South West 2014



## CJ

Couple of things happened this week that made me think my open approach to training, diet and supplement usage.

So, out with the old journal and in with the new, we start again. Keeeping the above in mind, I wont discuss certain things openly but feel free to fire a PM if you have questions.

As before, Paul Scarborough will be doing my off season and Nabba South West (April 2014) will probably be my next show. I'll be looking to grow a bit but this time keep condition in check at all times.

will post details of training and diet tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with things and look forward to following your progress over the next year!

You looked great at Leeds so know you'll be looking awesome come 2014 :thumb: especially with all that tabata you'll be doing!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good luck with things and look forward to following your progress over the next year!
> 
> You looked great at Leeds so know you'll be looking awesome come 2014 :thumb: especially with all that tabata you'll be doing!


Lol...as long as it doesnt finish me off

You at Body Power this year Keeks ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol...as long as it doesnt finish me off
> 
> You at Body Power this year Keeks ?


 :lol: Its fun......honest!!!!

Yep, going for the weekend, are you going? Very excited!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: Its fun......honest!!!!
> 
> Yep, going for the weekend, are you going? Very excited!


Pftttttttt fun !!!

Im there all weekend.

Im really looking forward to it too


----------



## Jacko89




----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


>


Get out of here you


----------



## Milky

Good luck brother, will try and follow your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Pftttttttt fun !!!
> 
> Im there all weekend.
> 
> Im really looking forward to it too


  Did I say fun......I meant :cursing: :lol:

Will have to meet up at some point.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Did I say fun......I meant :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Will have to meet up at some point.


Yeah definetly....im on the MaxiRaw stand, come say hi


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Good luck brother, will try and follow your progress :thumbup1:


Cheers my good man


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yeah definetly....im on the MaxiRaw stand, come say hi


Yeah will do!  You'll see me anyway, I'll be the crazy lady walking round preaching about the joys of quark!!! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yeah will do!  You'll see me anyway, I'll be the crazy lady walking round preaching about the joys of quark!!! :lol:


Lmfao.....you should have your own qwark stand.

Ill be the fat bastard trying to flog you a pot of turbotest


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao.....you should have your own qwark stand.
> 
> Ill be the fat bastard trying to flog you a pot of turbotest


Ive got my own quark sandwich board, complete with very stylish quark based design! 

:lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ive got my own quark sandwich board, complete with very stylish quark based design!
> 
> :lol:


Well chwck you out, all professional and sh1t

Ill be sure to ignore the mad woman with sandwich board


----------



## CJ

Nipped to the gym to try and get pics but no one was around...was just a royal pain trying to proop my phone up !!! So ill take some next week.

Got a few rubbish leg shots, yes yes more cuts on a block of lard


----------



## CJ




----------



## Suprakill4

Won't wish you good luck cos you don't need luck.

Will follow with interest as usual mate. Just saw the hamstring pic, fcuk me. Lol


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Won't wish you good luck cos you don't need luck.
> 
> Will follow with interest as usual mate. Just saw the hamstring pic, fcuk me. Lol


Thank you buddy


----------



## defdaz

Oooh subbed!

See you at Bodypower big man!


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Oooh subbed!
> 
> See you at Bodypower big man!


Cant wait buddy


----------



## 3752

Fat fukcer :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> Fat fukcer :thumb:


Ripped to fvck I am...you're just old, blind and deluded


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Ripped to fvck I am...you're just old, blind and deluded


Yea that will be it


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> Yea that will be it


Good lad....*pats on head


----------



## CJ

103.5kg this morning.

Condition is not bad. as ive mentioned many a time, my lower back is the problem area.

The tweeks that Paul made to my diet and cv are certainly helping.

I did have a cheat meal last night (homemade indian and trifle) but I still coukd see faint abs


----------



## CJ

4 mins tabata today and I pushed myself as much as I could, without having someone there driving me on.

Just finished my 25 mins HITT on the stepper (no bikes free)

Aim is a half decent set of abs for Bodypower, we'll see !!

Lazy day today, watched that shadow group act on BGT around 20 times on youtube  I love stuff like that....last time I was that ingrossed in a youtube clip, was that nacho halo ballet dance video.

Hit diet all day and having some wholemeal wraps with eggs and tuna for tea........


----------



## small for now

big [email protected]!

you had anymore added to the body suit? seen the beginning of it in the old thread

subbed


----------



## CJ

small for now said:


> big [email protected]!
> 
> you had anymore added to the body suit? seen the beginning of it in the old thread
> 
> subbed


Had the lining completed on the half body suit mate, just the upper back.

Having a full samurai battle scene on ass and leg  judges will have a nightmare trying to find detail lol


----------



## small for now

CJ said:


> Had the lining completed on the half body suit mate, just the upper back.
> 
> Having a full samurai battle scene on ass and leg  judges will have a nightmare trying to find detail lol
> 
> View attachment 117757


looks good mate, gunna be bad asss colored

do you get marked down for tattoos or not?


----------



## CJ

small for now said:


> looks good mate, gunna be bad asss colored
> 
> do you get marked down for tattoos or not?


Not marked down...it just hides all detail.

I compete to have fun mate but tattoos are way more important to me


----------



## CJ

Legs tonight and I just couldnt be ****ed.

Had dentist appointment and injection was wearing off as I went in the gym.

Being the hero and idol to many, that I am....I got on with it, with copious moaning and bitching 

Wasnt feeling thr love at all for anything heavy (banging headache) so an average session

Leg ext up to 80kg

Squats on normal bar, 180kg x 12 hams to calfs (felt fine)

Ghr on back extention, ham curls with dbells and then calf curls

Finished with a load of calf sets.


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with this CJ mate, im a big fan of your physique... and cant wait for the end result..


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this CJ mate, im a big fan of your physique... and cant wait for the end result..


Thank you Jay...appreciate the words


----------



## Dazza

Good luck bud, always kept an eye out as i know we both started out round about the same time.

I half expected you to make a showing this year, i guess you felt it better to just aim for some size?

Might show up for next year just to spectate, been meaning to watch a show to see if the bug bites.


----------



## CJ

Dazzza said:


> Good luck bud, always kept an eye out as i know we both started out round about the same time.
> 
> I half expected you to make a showing this year, i guess you felt it better to just aim for some size?
> 
> Might show up for next year just to spectate, been meaning to watch a show to see if the bug bites.


Thanks dazzza.

I was tempted but wanted a bit more time to develop physique, hopefully I can look much better next time out...both in terms of size and condition


----------



## CJ

Dazzza said:


> Good luck bud, always kept an eye out as i know we both started out round about the same time.
> 
> I half expected you to make a showing this year, i guess you felt it better to just aim for some size?
> 
> Might show up for next year just to spectate, been meaning to watch a show to see if the bug bites.


Thanks dazzza.

I was tempted but wanted a bit more time to develop physique, hopefully I can look much better next time out...both in terms of size and condition...


----------



## CJ

So a friend chucked some bits at me so I said id get a couple shots with me wearing the t shirt.

Currently around 2/3 weeks into a wee break and feeling great. Sleep is brilliant and mod section is reall coming in (abs are showing there face again)

Not 100% on weight but its around 103kg. Had a heavy weekend at a wedding so I am a watery..

8 months growing whilst keeping condition good..then prep after xmas...thata the plan

Just started a run on maximuscle thermobol...brilliant product

Anyway.....


----------



## CJ

HITT cv done....mmaaaaayyyyyy have over done it with the MT2 !!!  just had my second sunbed and Im blending into my oak flooring in the hallway.

Legs session tomorrow and I'll try and get a video of some box squats...Iay be a tad down on weight due to having a down period.


----------



## CJ

Ear is red raw (due to splitting putting ear tunnel in).....armpit is red raw (from trying out a new harscore deodorant)...head is banging lol

Ok session on legs, ive been on a break for a while so I had my bee in my bonnet about hitting the same weight that I hit whilst on supplements. Had minimal time so had to cram **** in

Hammered calfs whilst waiting for paul and tel and then jumped onto leg ext...4/5 sets on them to get legs lubed up.

Onto box squats then with safety bar.warmed up and then onto 3 plates..then I did 225-230kg (depending on how heavy bar is) x 11...all be it above parellel

Then did 150kg touch and go for 15 reps but that was way too light tbh.

Ham work to finish.

Video to follow if thia piece of junk can upload (nothing to do with the idiot operating it)


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

@Milkyb @Pscarb

Would one of youbbe kind enough to embed that video please..for the life of me I cant work out how I do it on this poxt phone


----------



## Jacko89

Here ya go slim


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Here ya go slim


Is that embedded ? Just coming up as a link on my phone


----------



## Jacko89

Yeah it is on a computer


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Yeah it is on a computer


Cheers H

Looking forward to sunday now


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Cheers H
> 
> Looking forward to sunday now


I'm looking forward to 6.30pm so I can eat!


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> I'm looking forward to 6.30pm so I can eat!


Me too..what we going for


----------



## CJ

Feeling million timea bwtter now.

Condition is improving drastically and im so much fitter now ive started tabata.

Bastard of a couple of days...split mybear lob forcing an ear tunnel through and burnt the sh1t out of my arm pit using a hardcore deodorant thats meant to stop sweating.

Still hitting tabata 4 times a week along with 4 x sessions of 20min HITT.


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Me too..what we going for


It was a chicken and veg stir fry in coconut oil.


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome lifting mate, made it look very easy!


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome lifting mate, made it look very easy!


Thanks buddy. It didnt feel it


----------



## CJ

Moobs and back tits tonight.

Pretty good session bar that cvnt Tel looking far too bloody lean for my liking !!!! Pr1cks looking good 

Starting to think I should be considering strong man and powerlifting !! Trouble is we all know they are just failed bodybuilders...so becoming one is almost admitting im a failure lmfao 

Highlights were ripping the p1ss out of tels vest and hair cut......

Incline bb press 3 plates a side x 11 (2 sets)

Naultilus plate loading press 3 plates and then a drop set to finish.

Incline flys

Bent over row, over hand. Built too 140kg x9 reps (not bent over enough really)

Seated row and then finished with some rear delt work.

Romeo done.

Relaxing night and then cv in the morning.

Reating my vocal chords for Lauren at the Pompey show on sunday.

Im looking fvcking decent so may do super heavies myself


----------



## Milky

Awwww man l would KILL for one of those squat bars at my gym.....

Jammy git !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Awwww man l would KILL for one of those squat bars at my gym.....
> 
> Jammy git !


Its a revalation mat e


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Its a revalation mat e


I have to hold the weights mate l cant hold the bar and even that hurts !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> I have to hold the weights mate l cant hold the bar and even that hurts !


I dont have great ahoulder flexibility at all so the safety bar does make it easier.

I still std squat on alternate weeks though...also vary depth


----------



## kingdale

CJ said:


> hardcore deodorant thats meant to stop sweating.


Does it work? this will be my first summer being a fat fu*k and can see it being a sweaty one.


----------



## CJ

kingdale said:


> Does it work? this will be my first summer being a fat fu*k and can see it being a sweaty one.


It does mate but I ballsd up...I put it on straight after the shower and you ahoukd be bone dry !!

You put it on at night before bes


----------



## CJ

Just been looking at old pics.

Last BP...me, @RACK and @dutch_scott

I was 93kg in this picture...im same condition pretty much, so thats a decent 20lbs ive put on this year


----------



## CJ




----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> Awwww man l would KILL for one of those squat bars at my gym.....
> 
> Jammy git !


Me too and I can't even squat cos of my back. They look like it would make squatting so much better.


----------



## luther1

Nice to meet you today CJ,looking well mate. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too and I can't even squat cos of my back. They look like it would make squatting so much better.


 @Pscarb has same issues...but can with the safety bar



luther1 said:


> Nice to meet you today CJ,looking well mate. :thumb:


You too buddy...good to catch up :thumbup:


----------



## CJ

Flats (fat lats) and chesticle

Brilliant session, trying really hard to keep strength up during this period and its being helped by the fact im really enjoying my training and feeling positive about the next year....being pushed hard by Paul and Tel as well, especially with Pauls strength going up as it is !

So.......

Naultilus plate loading lat pull down

Warm ups and then built to 4 1/2 plates a side for 9 reps

Below the knee partial deadlifts.

1 warm up set

5 1/2 plates a side x 12

6 plates a side into a drop set

Last set really hurt me, dizzy and nauseous. ..recover is so much quicker now my fitness is better though.

Cable lat pull downs (without locking knees in) and then cable pull downs.

Chest.

Incline BB

Warm up sets with a plate

3 plates.a side x 12 (for a couple sets I think)

3 1/2 plates a side x 6 then into a drop set

Naulilus chest press !!!!!! Im garbage on this and it REALLY fvcks me.off that paul and tel are much stronger than me at it...PR1CKS.

cable flys to finish

Really was a corker.


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> @Pscarb has same issues...but can with the safety bar
> 
> You too buddy...good to catch up :thumbup:


Really?! I might look into buying one then for the gym but can imagine it'll still screw my back. Ill try and get in a gym that has one to try. Really miss squatting. Legs would prob grow better and make my upper body look even more silly!!!!


----------



## CJ

@Pscarb could prob explain better mate


----------



## 3752

Suprakill4 said:


> Really?! I might look into buying one then for the gym but can imagine it'll still screw my back. Ill try and get in a gym that has one to try. Really miss squatting. Legs would prob grow better and make my upper body look even more silly!!!!


i have a very serious back injury and have had it for 17 yrs i cannot squat even the bar with a normal Oly bar but with the safety bar because you can hold onto the bars at the front this keeps the back much straighter when squatting, don't get me wrong i cannot squat 200kg and never will but i have progressed from the bar to 3 plates a side.......in saying all that it does depend on the nature of your injury...


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> i have a very serious back injury and have had it for 17 yrs i cannot squat even the bar with a normal Oly bar but with the safety bar because you can hold onto the bars at the front this keeps the back much straighter when squatting, don't get me wrong i cannot squat 200kg and never will but i have progressed from the bar to 3 plates a side.......in saying all that it does depend on the nature of your injury...


Definieyely sounds like its worth a shot mate. My issue is with lower back. I've no idea what is actually wrong because the excellent nhs refuse to send me for a scan due to it costing too much would believe. This is despite having £600 worth of physio which didn't touch it what so ever. When I lay down and tense my bum all my lower back crunches in the middle so suspect something is coming out of alignment. Will see a chiro next month maybe that will help.


----------



## CJ

What about an osteopath


----------



## CJ

Really busy, but fun, couple of days.

Drove back 4hrs from work straight to the gym for a shoulder session, was knackered but got some half decent numbers

Seated dead stop BB shoulder press....best set was 100kg x 11.

Last set I drove the bar up into my fvcking septum / front teeth....good job im a double hard b$rstard...only cried a bit

Leant forward EZ front raises.

Side raises with cable and then face pulls with straight bar, off top pulley, to finish off.

Bicep boys trained arms, ready for Pauls birthday night out, but I dont want mine overly awesome.....


----------



## Sharpy76

Found ya!

In


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Found ya!
> 
> In


Cheers buddy


----------



## CJ

Chest and back this evening..Paul and some weird black bloke turned up (sounded like Tel though, and was driving his car !!!!! Bizarre)

Started with cable flys for a warm up and then onto...

Incline Bench press.

Started off with 3 plates a side and hit 2 sets for high reps

4 plates a side....that pr**k Paul went for it and I really didnt want to lol. He basically called me a *** so I did a drop set

4 plates x 4 (2 on my own and 2 slightly spotted)

3 plates x 3 (fell off a cliff !!)

2 plates x 5/6

4 plates felt ridiculous on my wrists !!

Nautilus press...paul and tel ****ed over me as usual lol

Medow rows up to 4 plates

Wide grip lat pull down

Seated rows

Pulley lat pulldowns.

Good session and feeling good.

Paul strength is rocketing and hes really pushing me, which is great. No chance of slacking in sessions


----------



## Keeks

Good work ***! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good work ***! :tongue:


Lmfao..remember im seeing you in a week asshole lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao..remember im seeing you in a week asshole lol


 mg: What....I was saying that looked like a good workout! :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: What....I was saying that looked like a good workout! :whistling:


Too late...whats been said can't be unsaid lol

Nobber


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao..remember im seeing you in a week asshole lol


Exactly, so calling me an asshole and a nobber, is that the best thing to do really?!??! :angry: 

Well excited now though, had an ace time last year. Are you on your stall Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Exactly, so calling me an asshole and a nobber, is that the best thing to do really?!??! :angry:
> 
> Well excited now though, had an ace time last year. Are you on your stall Saturday and Sunday?


Im there fri sat and sunday Keeks 

Im coming tooled up now, just in case inget trouble from you


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im there fri sat and sunday Keeks
> 
> Im coming tooled up now, just in case inget trouble from you


Cool, will come and see you Sunday. Im currently multi-tasking sat here typing this whilst making quark waterbombs in preparation. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Cool, will come and see you Sunday. Im currently multi-tasking sat here typing this whilst making quark waterbombs in preparation. :thumb:


Have you not heard..im as fit as a fiddle these days, youll never got close enough to launch one at me


----------



## CJ

102.2kg this morning, I couldnt be happier with the changes Paul has made with my plan. Im now very happy with morning condition andy fitness is very good....feel great at this weight

Slight niggle in my right knee, after gobbing off to rams about how I never get problems anymore !! Im over a month into break now so i did expect to get a few niggles, always do! Recovery from sessions seems to take longer as well.

Ive got no cissus left so ill jump on that gopping stuff as soon as it comes in...definetly capsules this time.

For quite a while now ive heard talk about the benifits of using yohimbine for fat loss in stubborn grey fat, something about increasing blood flow into these areas. I know Paul utilises the product with his clients, so ive ordered a **** load from the states and going to give it a run.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Have you not heard..im as fit as a fiddle these days, youll never got close enough to launch one at me


All that tabata kicking your ass?! :thumb:

Might have a look into yohimbine too, heard a lot about it but never tried it so might be worth giving it a whirl.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> All that tabata kicking your ass?! :thumb:
> 
> Might have a look into yohimbine too, heard a lot about it but never tried it so might be worth giving it a whirl.


Hitting the spot 

I onky did it once last week as I completely forgot about it, ffs !!

But the drop in rest periods during hitt, itroducion of tababta and slight drop in carbs and fats, has worked really well

That thermobol is a good little product as well.

Never used yohim either...looking forward to a run


----------



## RowRow

Just stumbled across this! Definitely subbed!

Great stuff so far.


----------



## CJ

RowRow said:


> Just stumbled across this! Definitely subbed!
> 
> Great stuff so far.


Cheers bud


----------



## 3752

Yohimbine is a great product especially for women (so will be good for CJ  ) but you have to step the dose up over eeks as many suffer from stomach pains from it


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> Yohimbine is a great product especially for women (so will be good for CJ  ) but you have to step the dose up over eeks as many suffer from stomach pains from it


Yes tis true..your plan has given me gyno to rival the biggest t1t implants and shrivelled my c0ck and balls so badly that they are almost vigina like I there apperance.

Honestly guys use @Pscarb ....hes awesome


----------



## luther1

not that I looked at your moobs or cock at Pompey cj,but you looked in real good shape for 100kgs+


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Yes tis true..your plan has given me gyno to rival the biggest t1t implants and shrivelled my c0ck and balls so badly that they are almost vigina like I there apperance.
> 
> Honestly guys use @Pscarb ....hes awesome


Pr1ck


----------



## CJ

luther1 said:


> not that I looked at your moobs or cock at Pompey cj,but you looked in real good shape for 100kgs+


Bloody hell mate, you should have asked....I'll whip the old boy out for anyone 

Thanks mate, its been a good year thus far.

Hows things your end ?


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> Pr1ck


Guilty.

Ill catch you up in the gym.

That cvnt better not be wearing those grey shorts


----------



## luther1

CJ said:


> Bloody hell mate, you should have asked....I'll whip the old boy out for anyone
> 
> Thanks mate, its been a good year thus far.
> 
> Hows things your end ?


The mrs would have got jealous otherwise I'm always open to a perv.

I'm ok thanks mate,another month or so natty then I'm going to try and tap up a certain pt:whistling:


----------



## CJ

luther1 said:


> The mrs would have got jealous otherwise I'm always open to a perv.
> 
> I'm ok thanks mate,another month or so natty then I'm going to try and tap up a certain pt:whistling:


Well you know what I think of Paul mate..


----------



## CJ

Legs...

Had to go alone again as i had rugby at 6.

Did hamstrings and calves on my own and then just bit a bit on quads with Paul and Tel.

Hamstring ext..4 warm up sets and then 3 working into a drop set. Big squeeze on neg

BB SLDL warm up set with 40kg and built up to 2 working sets on 100kg....ive got these nailed now and get zwro lower back pain and absolutely hammer ass and hammys

GhR's on lat machine and then a few sets of ghrs on back ext machine.

Std calf machine 3 sets of 8-12 and then 3 sets of lower weight 15-20.

Leg ext 3 warm sets and 3 working sets.

Leg press....5 plates a side, 6 sets x 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

I had to drop to 4 plates on 6th set which really ****ed me off as paul did all 6 sets after me !!!

Ran out of time then but really wanted to squat 

Good session


----------



## cas

I'm in....


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hitting the spot
> 
> I onky did it once last week as I completely forgot about it, ffs !!
> 
> But the drop in rest periods during hitt, *itroducion of tababta *and slight drop in carbs and fats, has worked really well
> 
> That thermobol is a good little product as well.
> 
> Never used yohim either...looking forward to a run


Tabata, all one session of it???  Only messing, glad all's going well.

Defo looking at yomhimbine, let me know how you get on with please.

Also, the thermabol, never used that either, but its worth a go?

And good work on legs!!!! (No ***!  )



Pscarb said:


> Yohimbine is a great product especially for women (so will be good for CJ  ) but you have to step the dose up over eeks as many suffer from stomach pains from it


Definately thinking of giving it a go, but how long can you use it for, is it a long term use product and in terms of through prep? Thanks.


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Definately thinking of giving it a go, but how long can you use it for, is it a long term use product and in terms of through prep? Thanks.


it is a product you would run through prep (or for that time period) this does not mean results would not be seen over a lower duration


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> it is a product you would run through prep (or for that time period) this does not mean results would not be seen over a lower duration


So would be fine to run for approx 18 weeks? And ok with fat burners?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Tabata, all one session of it???  Only messing, glad all's going well.
> 
> Defo looking at yomhimbine, let me know how you get on with please.
> 
> Also, the thermabol, never used that either, but its worth a go?
> 
> And good work on legs!!!! (No ***!  )
> 
> Definately thinking of giving it a go, but how long can you use it for, is it a long term use product and in terms of through prep? Thanks.


You are a ***  

Im so awesome I only need a single session to reach stage nick.

Thermobol.and thermo test are maxi products...really good ones.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You are a ***
> 
> Im so awesome I only need a single session to reach stage nick.
> 
> Thermobol.and thermo test are maxi products...really good ones.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Well if Thermobol creates such awesomeness, I will need to give it a try!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Well if Thermobol creates such awesomeness, I will need to give it a try!


Hmmmm you know what keeks...I dont think you have the inner awesome I have


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> So would be fine to run for approx 18 weeks? And ok with fat burners?


yes and yes


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hmmmm you know what keeks...I dont think you have the inner awesome I have


 mg: I do have some inner awesome, I just hide it well!!! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: I do have some inner awesome, I just hide it well!!! :tongue:


Whats the point in having inner awesome if you hide it away !!

Whats your plans for BP ? On a stand or wondering around. Whats days are you there


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Whats the point in having inner awesome if you hide it away !!
> 
> Whats your plans for BP ? On a stand or wondering around. Whats days are you there


 :lol: You do make me chuckle!!! True point, so might try and unleash my inner awesomeness at BP then!

Just wandering, and cant wait!!! There on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: You do make me chuckle!!! True point, so might try and unleash my inner awesomeness at BP then!
> 
> Just wandering, and cant wait!!! There on Saturday and Sunday.


I would...it is inner awesome central...LOTS of walking egos 

Thats good, ill be sure to flick you the bird as I walk past you in the queue


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I would...it is inner awesome central...LOTS of walking egos
> 
> Thats good, ill be sure to flick you the bird as I walk past you in the queue


Lol, very true, inner awesomeness needs to come out then!

Ha ha, I'll be sure to unleash my inner ninja on yo ass if you do that!!! Been looking at the webite all week and getting well excited! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, very true, inner awesomeness needs to come out then!
> 
> Ha ha, I'll be sure to unleash my inner ninja on yo ass if you do that!!! Been looking at the webite all week and getting well excited! :bounce:


Didnt know there was a website ??


----------



## CJ

Shouldered and arms (after i had been geeing myself up for a massive deadlifting session all day !!!)

Could have sworn it was back and chest, but then im the rainman of the group.

Seated military press on smith.

Warm set with a plate and then built to 2 main working sets of 100kg + bar x 9 and 8 reps.

Superset seated side raise, front raises and rear delt flys...3 working sets.

Bis...max sets std ez bar 20kg a side x 10 and 10 reps.

Seated naultilus P/L bi curl...built to 60kg a side.

Cable tris with pauls chain things. Tel fvcked my sets up with his retarded conversations !!!!!!!!!! I was to busy laughing.

Convs between tel and paul, eachnone on mynworking sets.

Set 1 tel and paul taling about his fat intake

Paul - I usually eat pecan or dry roasted nuts off season.

Tel- what the salted ones.

Paul - no dry roasted

Tel - yeah but theyre covered in somethjng

Paul - yeah !!!!!! Dry roasting !!!!

Tel - no but arent they salted

Paul - no thats fvcking salted peanuts.

Tel - oh

Me and paul then look at him in amazment

Set 2. Tel discussing volvic flavoured water.

Tel - that sugar free volic flavoured water you mentioned has got loads of sugar in it

Me (after stopping set in amazment) - mate, thats the non sugar free one.

Tel- yeah the red top one, the other stuff had sugar free written on it....that didnt have sugar in it.

Once again me and paul are looking at him in amazement

!!!!!!!!!!

THATS the sort of sh1t I have to put up with lmfao.


----------



## luther1

Sounds like Tel needs to be told mate


----------



## CJ

luther1 said:


> Sounds like Tel needs to be told mate


Wouldnt believe he runs a building firm of 100 blokes lol


----------



## Huntingground

Hey CJ,

Nice squatting mate. Things are going well by the sounds of it, keep up the good work. Are you still over at TM too? I don't like the new layout and don't really visit anymore.


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Hey CJ,
> 
> Nice squatting mate. Things are going well by the sounds of it, keep up the good work. Are you still over at TM too? I don't like the new layout and don't really visit anymore.


Thanks pal.

Yeah prodominantly on TM but like it here.

Im not a fan either but luckily I generally only visit via tapatalk.

You well mate ?


----------



## 3752

it was a good session buddy which we seem to be having loads of at the moment....have a good weekend mate


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> Thanks pal.
> 
> Yeah prodominantly on TM but like it here.
> 
> Im not a fan either but luckily I generally only visit via tapatalk.
> 
> You well mate ?


All good here mate, had a few issues which set me back about 6 weeks but back now, all systems go. SHIC starts next Saturday so looking forward to that!!

Impressed with the 4 plate BB Incline Press!! FFS, BP is my weak point


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> it was a good session buddy which we seem to be having loads of at the moment....have a good weekend mate


Definetly onto a good think mate.

Considering im on a break, the plan you have me on is just working perfectly.

Weight and strength holding whilst condition is improving.

You too


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> All good here mate, had a few issues which set me back about 6 weeks but back now, all systems go. SHIC starts next Saturday so looking forward to that!!
> 
> Impressed with the 4 plate BB Incline Press!! FFS, BP is my weak point


Yeah ive been following mate.

SHIC looks hardcore lol..looking forward to following


----------



## PaulB

Good luck CJ, not that you need it. Will follow with interest.


----------



## CJ

PaulB said:


> Good luck CJ, not that you need it. Will follow with interest.


Cheers Paul..appreciate that


----------



## CJ

224.8lbs this morning.

****ing down with rain so not much will happen today. Potter around this morning and then get the buggers out this afternoon !!!

Tabata this morning and then evening CV..may have a bed and sauna if its quiet in the heat wave room.

Eargate news.....finally got my 8mm spike in, so im sure its all healed, although I'll probably **** it up putting the tunnel in


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Didnt know there was a website ??


http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/



And yay for remembering to do your tabata, awesomeness needed a top up did it?!?! :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> And yay for remembering to do your tabata, awesomeness needed a top up did it?!?! :whistling:


Lmfao..it did

I was only 'aweso' when I woke up but now topped up with the 'me'


----------



## mikemull

Late in but subbed CJ. Good luck!


----------



## CJ

mikemull said:


> Late in but subbed CJ. Good luck!


Cheers Mike


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao..it did
> 
> I was only 'aweso' when I woke up but now topped up with the 'me'


 :lol: I know that feeling.....but Im still stuck on 'aw' and been doing tabata most of the week. But my 'aw' comes from the burpees and star jumps I think, as in :cursing:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: I know that feeling.....but Im still stuck on 'aw' and been doing tabata most of the week. But my 'aw' comes from the burpees and star jumps I think, as in :cursing:


Just comes natural to some


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Tabata!!! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> View attachment 120778
> 
> 
> :lol: Tabata!!! :lol:


Thats brilliant..hes got a similar physique to me as well lol


----------



## CJ

Lazy day today..to cap off my lazy weekend 

Sunday as usual is my cheat day but not really had any urges to binge.

So far :-

Protien and nuts

2 bits fruit toast

Granary bun with cheese and cucumber

4 boiled eggs.

Chicken and veg stew

Bit of banofee pie.

I doubt I have anything more tbh..maybe a shake and nuts before bed.

HITT cv this morning for 15 mins...fitness has massively improved, still going strong 5 weeks into break.

Body power next weekend so I need yo cram 3 workouts in by friday !!

If you're going to be there, come see me on the maxiraw stand


----------



## CJ

2kg I put on over night..ended up kicking the **** out off food last night.

So me at just under 105kg lol....im like a water baloon but still.very happy considering im 5 weeks off. I know im a bitnof a fat mess compared to many of you but its not eaay for me . to stay in condition, body fights me al the way !! Lucky the flip side to that is growing isnt a problem

I know ive added a ton of size as measurements are a fair amount bigger...still got another 7 months of growing this year as well

Obv unpumped and relaxed


----------



## CJ

Chest and back...

Tel was bitching about his *** back so we didnt do any compound movements today.

Lots of machines and cables with minimal rest and drop sets etc etc etc.

All rather lame but im still bollocksed


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> 2kg I put on over night..ended up kicking the **** out off food last night.
> 
> So me at just under 105kg lol....im like a water baloon but still.very happy considering im 5 weeks off. I know im a bitnof a fat mess compared to many of you but its not eaay for me . to stay in condition, body fights me al the way !! Lucky the flip side to that is growing isnt a problem
> 
> I know ive added a ton of size as measurements are a fair amount bigger...still got another 7 months of growing this year as well
> 
> Obv unpumped and relaxed
> 
> View attachment 121042


Fat b4stard!! Lol. Just kidding looking big as a house mate!! Sure there's loads of quality muscle added there since your last show


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Fat b4stard!! Lol. Just kidding looking big as a house mate!! Sure there's loads of quality muscle added there since your last show


Lol..true story 

Yeah I think ive put on a fair bit already bud..7 months to go


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Lol..true story
> 
> Yeah I think ive put on a fair bit already bud..7 months to go


Good work. Plenty more to go on!!


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Good work. Plenty more to go on!!


Hope so bud


----------



## CJ

Quiet day in the office for a change..ive literally just plodded along, welcome break to whats been a manic few months !!

Took a brand new m5 out for a test drive with my partner....came back sick as a fckng dog !!! I cant describe how quick this thing is, 120 and its chirping the wheels from 3rd to 4th......I want the new c class amg though 

Anyway, just done CV......

fitness continues to improve and I can bang out 30 secs full tilt with 1 min rest intervals, for 25 mins on the stepper / cross trainer thingmejob now....2 months ago I would have had a bead on just climbing aboard the fecker.

Just running my bath for a nice soak, half a tub of radox as well....lovely jubbly


----------



## defdaz

Great to meet you yesterday big man! Hope today goes well and you aren't too knackered!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Great to meet you yesterday big man! Hope today goes well and you aren't too knackered!


Good to meet you and @CJ yesterday. You're looking well mate and good luck for 2 weeks time!

And @CJ thanks for taking the time to chat for a while and give me a little advice about my show. All you southerners aren't that bad really!


----------



## defdaz

liam0810 said:


> Good to meet you and @CJ yesterday. You're looking well mate and good luck for 2 weeks time!
> 
> And @CJ thanks for taking the time to chat for a while and give me a little advice about my show. All you southerners aren't that bad really!


I thought it was you mate but wasn't quite sure! You are looking well yourself bud, when is your show?


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> I thought it was you mate but wasn't quite sure! You are looking well yourself bud, when is your show?


5 weeks yesterday mate. Am feeling ok, Scott is happy with where I'm at so I'm quite relaxed, just need to put my head down now and crack on.

I was laughing at your misuss when you were flexing, she was rolling her eyes! Hahaha you must constantly be doing it at home! I don't blame you by the way


----------



## defdaz

liam0810 said:


> 5 weeks yesterday mate. Am feeling ok, Scott is happy with where I'm at so I'm quite relaxed, just need to put my head down now and crack on.
> 
> I was laughing at your misuss when you were flexing, she was rolling her eyes! Hahaha you must constantly be doing it at home! I don't blame you by the way


LOL She does crack me up. She is very very supportive, bless her.

Going by your face you are spot on! More crags than the himalayas.


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> LOL She does crack me up. She is very very supportive, bless her.
> 
> Going by your face you are spot on! More crags than the himalayas.


You're lucky there then mate!

Haha mate I'm just a wrinkly fcuker naturally although every day I wake up i look more and more like I've just got out of Auschwitz


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Great to meet you yesterday big man! Hope today goes well and you aren't too knackered!


Real good to catch up finally mate...hats off to how youve transformed yourself..dont head **** youraelf though, you lean and will be ready.

Get up there and have a blast biddy



liam0810 said:


> Good to meet you and @CJ yesterday. You're looking well mate and good luck for 2 weeks time!
> 
> And @CJ thanks for taking the time to chat for a while and give me a little advice about my show. All you southerners aren't that bad really!


Mate, we're awesome...bar @dutch_scott hes just a nob 

Really enjoyed catching up with you guys, was good to have a natter. Both yourself and @Bad Alan look to be a very good place and I wish you all the best in the up coming weeks (trust me itll be worth it)

Remember...pratice that posing buddy, youve got a cracking physique so make sure you show it off


----------



## CJ

Still suffering from BP foot (similar to trench foot) but hauled my Otomix wearing feet to the gym for CV.

Forgot my trainers so ended up rocking said boots and a pair of XXXL shorts, could I get anymore hardcore !!!!!!!! I was sporting a semi just looking at myself in the mirror

20mins HITT cv on stepper and im golden.

Had a little dip in weight yesterday, due to not eating enough on the stand, but im back up to an earth shattering 102.2kg this morning.


----------



## small for now

Had much more tattoo done?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Still suffering from BP foot (similar to trench foot) but hauled my Otomix wearing feet to the gym for CV.
> 
> Forgot my trainers so ended up rocking said boots and a pair of XXXL shorts, could I get anymore hardcore !!!!!!!! I was sporting a semi just looking at myself in the mirror
> 
> 20mins HITT cv on stepper and im golden.
> 
> Had a little dip in weight yesterday, due to not eating enough on the stand, but im back up to an earth shattering 102.2kg this morning.


Those long days must be killer on your feet/calves I know mine were pumped to **** just walking round Saturday and abit Sunday!

I picked up some xxxl shorts, wish I'd have stocked up more they are awesome for training in


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Those long days must be killer on your feet/calves I know mine were pumped to **** just walking round Saturday and abit Sunday!
> 
> I picked up some xxxl shorts, wish I'd have stocked up more they are awesome for training in


Its was a nightmare mate.

Im good friends with Rich the guy who owns XXXL , and train in his gym. The shorts are cracking


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Its was a nightmare mate.
> 
> Im good friends with Rich the guy who owns XXXL , and train in his gym. The shorts are cracking


Got a pair on now as well and got one of their Team Extreme vests. Wish I'd get more!


----------



## CJ

Hams and calves tonight, still giving the quads a break due to a knee niggle.

Had a good chat with Paul '10.7' scarborough tonight.....as mentioned I go into my new phase a week monday, this will include a complete change up.

I'll now be training 4 days a week (split to be confirmed) and lowering rep range slightly....really going to push for some size now, using lots of food but much lower supps.

Cv will be kept in in its current state as I just feel a new man since its introduction.....its been a god send tbh.

Im very confident and self assured in virtually every aspect in my life but I do doubt myself in terms of training....Paul is very good at dealing with this though..I do just get on with things but every now and again doubts rise to the surface.

I guess we all have it in us in one way or another.


----------



## CJ

That time of the month again


----------



## CJ




----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> View attachment 122191


they freebies?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> they freebies?


Most of it buddy


----------



## CJ

Last workout on my current regime. Chest and back for the final time.

Cable flys to warm up and then 3/4 working sets

Chest. Very alight incline DB press.

45kg x 12 to start, felt ok so went for 60's

60kg x 3 and then dropped off a cliff, dropped to 45kg and banged another 5 out. Completed another 2 sets on the 45's

Pull overs (love these) 4 sets of 45kg

Bent over BBrows. 130kg x 7 + partials

Seated rows and cable pull downs to finish off.

Last thing I wanted was a long distance trip, after last weekend 800 mile jolly to BP , but I cant let a mate step on stage with no support !! So me and tel are going to the Nabba finals, travelling up tomorrow and then driving back late sat night.

Really cant wait for new split to start on monday ! 4 days a week and then new supp regime starts a week monday.


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Most of it buddy


Lucky you !!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Enjoy the Brits, was going to pop over myself but cant make it now....gutted!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Enjoy the Brits, was going to pop over myself but cant make it now....gutted!


Pffttttt...why not


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Pffttttt...why not


As I got told last night I have to go to a christening.....and I'd said weeks ago that I wanted to go to the Brits, not worth the hassle to argue so will have to miss it this year. Full report on the toned figure girls needed please! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> As I got told last night I have to go to a christening.....and I'd said weeks ago that I wanted to go to the Brits, not worth the hassle to argue so will have to miss it this year. Full report on the toned figure girls needed please! :thumb:


Its on a saturday though !!!

Im a retard when it comes to womens physiques


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Its on a saturday though !!!
> 
> Im a retard when it comes to womens physiques


I know, didnt think people had christenings on Saturdays but got one this Saturday and one in a month....ON A SATURDAY!

Lol, Im just curious as to if they are quite different. Some of the results from different shows seem to have a variety of girls shape wise, some quite lean looking, some more muscular, slightly confusing as its the class Im competing in so what Im working towards but with these differences, unsure of what Im working towards if that makes sense, but then think it comes down to what suits the individual really.


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> I know, didnt think people had christenings on Saturdays but got one this Saturday and one in a month....ON A SATURDAY!
> 
> Lol, Im just curious as to if they are quite different. Some of the results from different shows seem to have a variety of girls shape wise, some quite lean looking, some more muscular, slightly confusing as its the class Im competing in so what Im working towards but with these differences, unsure of what Im working towards if that makes sense, but then think it comes down to what suits the individual really.


not confusing at all if the individual follows the criteria........well not for me


----------



## CJ

I feel shagged today, legs and chest / back in 2 days has done this old man in.

Asleep by 9.30 and didnt wake up til 07.30....sitting in my office now, slid down in my mahooosive comfy chair with hood up...need a nap ! 

Riding my bike to work is going well....checked it was still in my garage last night but it was raining this morning, everybody knows bikes dont work in the rain.


----------



## CJ

Just got back from Nabba Britain.

Logonator (carl jolly) and sarah hallet were stand outs for me


----------



## CJ

Not that ive been short on motivation, but everytime I attend a show it just adds to the fire in terms of getting my body to where I want it to be on stage.

The standard was extremely good yesterday.

One of the first timers carried some of the biggest mass I had every seen in a amateur comp...im not joking, the guy was insane.

Carl was exceptional, as was sarah hallet, and every class seemed to be packed full of potential top 3's.

I was very disappointed with the stands etc..I know its a show and not an expo but id have liked to see more...I think the ukbff finals is a better all round event.

Im happy with my choice to go UKBFF, looking at the line ups yesterday im still a way off even the novice guys.


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Not that ive been short on motivation, but everytime I attend a show it just adds to the fire in terms of getting my body to where I want it to be on stage.
> 
> The standard was extremely good yesterday.
> 
> One of the first timers carried some of the biggest mass I had every seen in a amateur comp...im not joking, the guy was insane.
> 
> Carl was exceptional, as was sarah hallet, and every class seemed to be packed full of potential top 3's.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the stands etc..I know its a show and not an expo but id have liked to see more...I think the ukbff finals is a better all round event.
> 
> Im happy with my choice to go UKBFF, looking at the line ups yesterday im still a way off even the novice guys.


Gutted l dint get there you know mate, seems like l missed a good show.

Carl is fu8king AWESOME isn't he, gonna try and get some sessions in with him before my hols..


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Gutted l dint get there you know mate, seems like l missed a good show.
> 
> Carl is fu8king AWESOME isn't he, gonna try and get some sessions in with him before my hols..


From a competitor point of view, it was excellent mate...shame we couldnt catch up


----------



## CJ

In terms of my and my training...this week marks the start of my new split.

I'll now be training 4 days a week on the following split.

Chest tri

Back, rear delts, traps

Legs

Shoulders tri.

The actual training its self will be working in a range of 6-10 reps, so will be looking to up all weights. Its a really interesting style, but I'll let @Pscarb explain if he doesnt mind it being put in here.

Weight is 101.7kg this morning, so ive held really well in this off period....next monday is the start of my new supplement run.


----------



## Huntingground

Good to hear it is all going well mate. How much LBM are you aiming to gain in your year off stage?


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Good to hear it is all going well mate. How much LBM are you aiming to gain in your year off stage?


Im going be be a bit cocky here (not usually my style) but if I have a productive 7 months...I think I coukd hit the upper end of 80kg on stage, I was just under 83 last sept


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> Im going be be a bit cocky here (not usually my style) but if I have a productive 7 months...I think I coukd hit the upper end of 80kg on stage, I was just under 83 last sept


Do yo mean 90kg??


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Do yo mean 90kg??


No mate..hit stage around 87-89


----------



## CJ

New split.

Craig & Terry new plan.....

Monday - Chest (3 exercises) & Biceps (2 exercises)

Tuesday - Legs (alternate hamstrings and quads first in workout)

Quads (3 exercises)

Hams (3 exercises)

Calfs (2 exercises)

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Back, Traps & lower back

Back (4 exercises)

Traps (2 exercises)

Lower back (2 exercises)

Friday - Shoulders & Triceps

Shoulders (3 exercises)

Triceps (2 exercises)

Saturday/Sunday off

Rep range 6 - 10 increase weight once you have done 10 reps, use log book to gauge weight load.

3 loading sets (this may be reduced) + 1 pump set using 50% of load weight 15-25 reps use what ever style of reps u need to get to the upper limit (rest, pause/ partials etc)


----------



## CJ

First session went well, obviously itll take a session or so to be bang on with weights but we were pretty much there.

Im going to start logging weights now to make sure im progressing as i should.

Chest

Incline on smith machine -

3 x warm up sets with 1 plate.

1 x 3 plates x 10

1 x 3 1/2 plates x 7 (inc 2 spotted)

1 x 3 pkates x 8

1 x 1 1/2 plates x 25

Nautilus chest press

3 x 2 1/2 plates (9, 7, 7)

1 x 22.5kg a side x 23 reps

Decline DB flys

3 x 20 kg (8, 7, 7)

1 x 10kg x 23 reps

Biceps

Standing BB ez curl

3 x warm up sets with 10kg

3 x 20kg a side (10, 8, 7)

1 x 10kg x 25 reps

Cibex bicep curl machine.

3 x 3 plates a side (8, 7, 7)

1 x 1 1/2 plates x 23

...................

Great to freshen things up and it helped that i was full as a house with all the sh1te I ate yesterday.

Cycle all planned for monday and im really looking forward to it.

Just started matador post workout, so ill see how I get on with that (running it at recommended dose would cost a fortune !) Also have ravenous on hand for when food gets ramped up.


----------



## CJ

Trained the old cocktail sticks tonight.

Knee was sh1te but I was determined to get some sort of quad movement completed.

Rich was there so we had hard rock blaring out...it was awesome, I was still sh1t but the music was awesome.

Squats first.

3 warm up sets of 60kg. Tried hitting normal depth but it just aggrevated my knee !! Moved it up to just above parellel and it was fine....so all sets were just above Parellel.

180kg x 8

180kg x 8

180kg x 7

90kg x 25 (couple partials)

Disappointed but I know why weight has dropped.

Leg press

7 plates a side x 10 (3 sets)

Bottled final rep set as I was outside feeling nauseous for around 10 mins !!! Felt terrible, couldnt recover at all ffs.

Leg ext 3 working sets nice and slow and then a 25; rep set.

Im getting bored of typing it out now so I summarise with.....hams and calves to finish  all following same 3 working and 1 rep set

Im battered, properly battered...feel faint and sick, I think its the mix up of weight and volume that has just shocked the living fvck out of me. That coupled with the fact ive felt a real drop this week, means im feeling a tad limp wristed


----------



## CJ

Fitness place that I go to has thrown away the one piece of equipment I love !!!

Its an old knacker of a stepper that sits in the corner, or what is a modern gym. Seems the electricians deemed it unworthy of 'pat' sticker ffs.

The old girl was sitting out in the rain (it wasnt raining) when I walked in (more like a woddle) and I could almost see the newer CV equipment laughing at [email protected]!!!

Im knocking the sh1t hole on the head now, in place of a leisure centre closer to me.....I literally went down there just for her 

So anyway, jumped on some [email protected] of a cross trainer and got my HITT done.

Im home alone tomorrow night so going to have a look at a couple local places to see what they are like....


----------



## mikemull

Why didn't you take it?


----------



## TELBOR

mikemull said:


> Why didn't you take it?


Take it out for dinner more like 

He loved it by the looks of things :lol:


----------



## CJ

mikemull said:


> Why didn't you take it?





R0BLET said:


> Take it out for dinner more like
> 
> He loved it by the looks of things :lol:


I did lol

Wasnt allowed it as it failed a electrical test..


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> I did lol
> 
> Wasnt allowed it as it failed a electrical test..


Borrow someone's van and rob it


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Borrow someone's van and rob it


Lol...ive got no where to put it anyway bud


----------



## CJ

This volume is ass raping me.

Back, lower back and traps tonight. 2hr session, and legs was close to that too, but paul has mentioned we may drop the load sets to 2 rather than 3.

I can barely walk and ive got to take the [email protected] dog out as well now 

Can't be fvcked with numbers as they bore me........you'll just have to trust me that they were positively mediocre lol


----------



## CJ

Im just getting my bottom kicked this week !!!!

Im really really enjoying the new regime but its shocked the sh1t out of me. I genuinely feel like an old man, every bit of my aches....and I keep sh1tting myself (last bit isnt true)

Shoulders and tris tonight.

Smith machine front press, DB front raises and DB rear flys

Skull crushers and pulldowns of the tris.

Weekend off and im thankful ! Badly need a sports massage so im booking one in tomorrow.


----------



## Ash1981

You find smiths a better press than bb?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> You find smiths a better press than bb?


Ash I just cant for the life of me DB shoulder press !! I find incredibly uncomfortable.

Im a massive fan of BB military press and love mixing it up with dead press etc.

I holy smith pressed tonight because.my back was shot from last night buddy


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Ash I just cant for the life of me DB shoulder press !! I find incredibly uncomfortable.
> 
> Im a massive fan of BB military press and love mixing it up with dead press etc.
> 
> I holy smith pressed tonight because.my back was shot from last night buddy


See for me although I'm it lifting great weight standing bb is the hardest.

Smiths and seated db are better from me


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> See for me although I'm it lifting great weight standing bb is the hardest.
> 
> Smiths and seated db are better from me


Im a much stronger military presser


----------



## CJ

Found this pic of me this time last year at 90kg...

Plan after next years show would be to try and hold similar condition at around 100kg


----------



## Ash1981

Love to have that look


----------



## Ash1981

Is that all one piece that travels down your left hand side of you body?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Love to have that look


Im sure your not far off buddy...we never see the good in ourselves !!

Yeah front and back, I get a bit coloured in every month or so.....its already lined itll be a complete half body suit once finished


----------



## Ash1981

Yea I like the piece that you have on that side

All I'm going to say is LOL on me not far off you

LOL


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Yea I like the piece that you have on that side
> 
> All I'm going to say is LOL on me not far off you
> 
> LOL


Thanks mate....

Well i just plodded away for 2 years to get there mate.....aint nothing but a bit of hard work


----------



## CJ

103kg this morning.

Its a beautiful day here and my legs are finally functioning properly after tuesdays workout.

Tomorrow marks the start of my new phase so looking forward to seei g what it brings


----------



## CJ

Tried gettimg some pics for paul this morning by my samsubg wont flash  on its last legs I fear ffs. They prod make me look a million times better anyway   

So they are crap and show no detail, there us **** all to see anyway

Still gives an idea of shape though....at 103kg

Just pinned !!! I didnt miss this at all


----------



## Milky

How long you been " off " mate ?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> How long you been " off " mate ?


9 weeks today mate.

Short one this time around


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> 9 weeks today mate.
> 
> Short one this time around


Same as and must admit not looking forward to starting agin myself, hate pinning.


----------



## Ash1981

Lovin the clothes horse mate


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Lovin the clothes horse mate


The wife loves it......it falling to bits as well


----------



## Ash1981

Looking good though mate

The bit we can make out anyway, I need that sort of lighting myself lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Can i ask what you're doing this time round fella?

Not a fan of pinning either tbh but 6mths off and my ar$e is soft as fvck, it's a like a hot knife going through butter lol.


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Can i ask what you're doing this time round fella?
> 
> Not a fan of pinning either tbh but 6mths off and my ar$e is soft as fvck, it's a like a hot knife going through butter lol.


Of course mate.

Im bulking so doing 3ml of omnadec a week. No peps, gh etc.


----------



## CJ

Chest and bis.

Gym was like a sauna, add to that I had a full body shave last night ! I had the squelchiest ass know to man.....had to have a couple of courtesy wipes to make sure I wasnt dripping from the old blow hole !!

Chest and bis. (3 warm up sets on both muscle groups)

Bb incline press - 3 plates a side (10, 8, 7) then 20 with 1 1/2 plates

Nautilus chest press - 2 1/2 plates (8, 8, 7) 23 with 1 1/4 plates.

Db decline flys - 20kg db (8, 7, 8) 23 woth 10kg db.

Standing EZ bar curls - 20kg a side (10, 9) 25kg a side x 7 then 22 x 12.5kg a side

Hoist bi machine 3 1/2 plates (9, 8, 8) 1 3/4 plates x 24

Bang on an hour that workout..high intensity, minimal rests.


----------



## Bad Alan

Big fan of your build CJ and think this time out could be very fruitful in bringing something special in 2014.

Keep hammering those sessions!

Might have said but working on bringing anything up in this time? Seem very well balanced, maybe arms a tad? Although who doesn't want bigger arms


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Big fan of your build CJ and think this time out could be very fruitful in bringing something special in 2014.
> 
> Keep hammering those sessions!
> 
> Might have said but working on bringing anything up in this time? Seem very well balanced, maybe arms a tad? Although who doesn't want bigger arms


Thats a real nice thing to say mate, thank you.

Arms are crap buddy, so thats my priority. Frustrating but true lol.

Just text rich and I think he is bringing some bits in for me to look througg tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Thats a real nice thing to say mate, thank you.
> 
> Arms are crap buddy, so thats my priority. Frustrating but true lol.
> 
> Just text rich and I think he is bringing some bits in for me to look througg tomorrow.


I think every bodybuilder in the world thinks that though ha!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> I think every bodybuilder in the world thinks that though ha!


Thats true..the problem is everyone else says they're sh1t as well lol


----------



## CJ

Sh1t start to the day....ran over a bloody nail that some chimp had left lying around on the floor of my ind est !

Full tread left on the tire but, in my infinite wisdom, i decided to drive to ATS and managed to knacker the old boot :-(

200 notes usually but I managed to talk him into a 40 quid for cash michelin lol.

Juat got back from legs..knee is still shat ! and I think im pulling on my groin where im trhing to take load off, as the area is really sore......

Good session but I wore a new training top i bought from soccer sports on the weekend...wasnt til I caught myself in the gym mirror that I realised I look a proper cvnt in it !! Put me off my session


----------



## CJ

Back tonight.

Gym was its usual sauna self, so I decided we were going ti deadlift 

Ive not deadlifted in months and months and tbh I cant even tell you why ! Just opted for partials over the full lift.

Started with seated rows and after 3 warm up sets, went into main working...2 heavy (6-10 reps) and 1 x 25 rep set at 50% weight.......if you disnt know already, all my exercises follow that pattern.

Deadlifts...took it relatively easy given its been a long time and im only on week 1 of new cycle.

180 x 10 and then 220kg x6...rep set was 100kg x 25.

Rep set was excruciating !!!

Bent over rows...2 sets of 120kg (9 and 8) 25 reps @ 80kg (****ed up my maths lol)

Shrugs and hyper extensions to finish.

OoOoooshhhhh


----------



## Bad Alan

Did you pull from floor tonight Craig?? 5pl for 6 reps is strong especially when you haven't had them in routine, that'll fly up next few weeks if you leave'em in eh?

Sod doing 25 rep deads think I'd **** my insides out 

Like the layout good heavy work


----------



## bail

Hi mate was just wondering how you find the change from training four day split as oppose to your previously three day split?? Or do you not see too much of a difference??


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Did you pull from floor tonight Craig?? 5pl for 6 reps is strong especially when you haven't had them in routine, that'll fly up next few weeks if you leave'em in eh?
> 
> Sod doing 25 rep deads think I'd **** my insides out
> 
> Like the layout good heavy work


Yeah from the floor tonight mate.

25 reps was really hard. Even with a mega light weight bud. The heat just killed me



bail said:


> Hi mate was just wondering how you find the change from training four day split as oppose to your previously three day split?? Or do you not see too much of a difference??


Bit too early to tell mate.

Last week was verybhard work but paul has dropped the volume now.

Ive wanted to switch to a 4 day week for a while now.....just to mix things up uf


----------



## CJ

Snookered......

Good shoulder and tri session and then rugby training.

****ing hamstrings are very sore / twingy, the reason I stopped playing rugby in the first place, so going to hammer the foam roller in the morning and get some physio on them.

My fitness was actual really good and the old man has still got it !!!

I reckon I'll be feeling it in the morning but ive got fasted cv anyway so I can stretch everything out.


----------



## CJ

Loved tonights session...felt full as a house.

Good numbers and I can feel my body ramping up again.

Tel was looking insane...paul has got him on a new protocol and jesus, hos vascularity and fullness was insane....****.

Left Maxi today....had a blast but I really fancy a change and cant wait to try some new products


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> Loved tonights session...felt full as a house.
> 
> Good numbers and I can feel my body ramping up again.
> 
> Tel was looking insane...paul has got him on a new protocol and jesus, hos vascularity and fullness was insane....****.
> 
> Left Maxi today....had a blast but I really fancy a change and cant wait to try some new products


Evening mate, what did you train tonight?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Loved tonights session...felt full as a house.
> 
> Good numbers and I can feel my body ramping up again.
> 
> Tel was looking insane...paul has got him on a new protocol and jesus, hos vascularity and fullness was insane....****.
> 
> Left Maxi today....had a blast but I really fancy a change and cant wait to try some new products


Feel free to recommend me to fill you're position big man 

Great to see/read the positivity mate, I've had my first good day in a couple of weeks too!

Must be the summer air!


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Evening mate, what did you train tonight?


Oh fvck..forgot to mention that 

Chest and back buddy



Bad Alan said:


> Feel free to recommend me to fill you're position big man
> 
> Great to see/read the positivity mate, I've had my first good day in a couple of weeks too!
> 
> Must be the summer air!


Good to hear mate..prep can be a prize cvnt at times lol.

Give them an email buddy. ....thats how I got it


----------



## CJ

Legs tonight..

I was a tad worried about my old man leg (hip hammy calf and ankle all sore on right) so warmed up nice and slow on leg press for 4/5 sets.

2 working sets off 9 plates a side, nice and slow with no lockout... (9, 10 reps) then 25 reps on 4 plates a side.

Safety bar box squats (just above Parellel)...5 plates a side (7, 6 reps) felt much better on knee than std squats so im questioning form !!! Didnt push it too hard and I think ill be 6 plates a side in no time once things start firing

Then 3 plates a side for 22 reps

Leg ext...80kg for 2 sets then 22 reps at 40kg

Hamstrings and calfs to finish.

So a dexent session considering...physio is all booked in, im sure ive got IT band problems as Ive got a real funny feeling on my hip....I wonder if its all related !!??

Is there a generic template that I can use to start a blog up on...nothing serious, just a bit of a light hearted blog.


----------



## simonthepieman

CJ said:


> Found this pic of me this time last year at 90kg...
> 
> Plan after next years show would be to try and hold similar condition at around 100kg
> 
> View attachment 123174


Lol looks like you are just rocking out shirtless in an office in slough or summink


----------



## CJ

simonthepieman said:


> Lol looks like you are just rocking out shirtless in an office in slough or summink


My office is a mezzanine over my workshop so I tend to flex for my fitters all day long to inspire.

Im hoping my awesomeness will rub off on their workmanship


----------



## simonthepieman

CJ said:


> My office is a mezzanine over my workshop so I tend to flex for my fitters all day long to inspire.
> 
> Im hoping my awesomeness will rub off on their workmanship


You rub off on their WHAT?

Whoops. Misread. Lol

Gold lifting pal


----------



## liam0810

Vests and shorts turned up you lovely lovely man you xx


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Vests and shorts turned up you lovely lovely man you xx


Were they ok mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Recieved mine too pal, dropped you a text but to re-iterate thanks a lot you're a star 

All fits luckily I'm in decent enough nick that I can wear a tight vest haha!

Shorts are great love the xxxl ones, so comfy!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Recieved mine too pal, dropped you a text but to re-iterate thanks a lot you're a star
> 
> All fits luckily I'm in decent enough nick that I can wear a tight vest haha!
> 
> Shorts are great love the xxxl ones, so comfy!


I was worried about the med mate lol....phone isnt working due to orange mast probs

Glad your both happy.

The vests are ok but the shorts are superb for the money i get them for.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I was worried about the med mate lol....phone isnt working due to orange mast probs
> 
> Glad your both happy.
> 
> The vests are ok but the shorts are superb for the money i get them for.


Yea they are really good, best I've trained in and comfy to wear!!


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Were they ok mate ?


Yep mate they're belting cheers!


----------



## CJ

Nice one mate.

........

Night off tonight and im thankful. ...aching (in a good way)


----------



## Ash1981

Where you get these clothes from CJ?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Where you get these clothes from CJ?


My buddy owns xxxl clothing mate


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> My buddy owns xxxl clothing mate


Gym gear


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Gym gear


No mate...clothing for the curvy man lol

Of course gym gear


----------



## Ash1981

Lol

What's happens if your a small size lol???


----------



## Ash1981

You got a link to the site mate?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> You got a link to the site mate?


Sorry bud he doesnt have one...he just supplies go gyms etc


----------



## Smoog

Your 90kg picture from last year looks awesome!


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Sorry bud he doesnt have one...he just supplies go gyms etc


Can you get me any gear mate? (by this i mean clothing)


----------



## CJ

Smoog said:


> Your 90kg picture from last year looks awesome!


Cheers ears..hopefully will be much bigger when in similar condition



ash1981 said:


> Can you get me any gear mate? (by this i mean clothing)


Lol..good edit.

Yeah I ahoukd be able too, the difficulty is picking stuff



Mikey81 said:


> That's Jackamo the clothing for the curvy man


Im going to see about sponsorship


----------



## Ash1981

Lol..good edit.

Yeah I ahoukd be able too, the difficulty is picking stuff

Lol yea just go for the xx small and it should fit fine


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Lol..good edit.
> 
> Yeah I ahoukd be able too, the difficulty is picking stuff
> 
> Lol yea just go for the xx small and it should fit fine


Sure itll be big enough ?


----------



## CJ

Guys im going to try and start my.own blog...something a bit different and a bit of fun.

Would love it if you would follow and share.

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/off-we-go-13062013/


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Guys im going to try and start my.own blog...something a bit different and a bit of fun.
> 
> Would love it if you would follow and share.
> 
> http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/off-we-go-13062013/


Blog looks good mate, you looked awful in the before pics lol


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Sure itll be big enough ?


Be too big mate ha


----------



## Ash1981

Ill have a bit of that blog


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Ill have a bit of that blog


Cheers bud..it'll take me a while to get going but im sure itll be okay once im in my groove


----------



## Ash1981

Yea you'll be ok I'm sure


----------



## Suprakill4

theres always far too much focus on training and nowhere near enough on nutrition in bodybuilding blogs/videos. Be good to see some vids on nutrition mate, some Q and A sessions maybe? what supplements you find particularly useful, why, how your diet alters going into a comp etc etc etc. That would be very interesting. And obviously some vids of you squatting....... :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Have they got designs on mate?

Or are they just large clothing lines?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> theres always far too much focus on training and nowhere near enough on nutrition in bodybuilding blogs/videos. Be good to see some vids on nutrition mate, some Q and A sessions maybe? what supplements you find particularly useful, why, how your diet alters going into a comp etc etc etc. That would be very interesting. And obviously some vids of you squatting....... :laugh:


Lol yeah im sure I could do some stuff, not with me with @Pscarb and a few other friends that are very knowlegable

Squatting isnt a problem.....got a nice pair of crotchless pants I could wear


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Have they got designs on mate?
> 
> Or are they just large clothing lines?


Xxxl is a clothing range buddy. ..google them, just like gasp etc etc.

They do s m l xl xxl just like any other brand


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Lol yeah im sure I could do some stuff, not with me with @Pscarb and a few other friends that are very knowlegable
> 
> Squatting isnt a problem.....got a nice pair of crotchless pants I could wear


OOOOOOOFFTTT thatll do!!!! Dont wanna see any dangle berries popping out though mate, thats too far even for me lol.

Look forward to the nutrition videos.


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> Have they got designs on mate?
> 
> Or are they just large clothing lines?


Ash you must be the only person that trains seriously, who doesnt know what XXXL clothing is lol.


----------



## Ash1981

Suprakill4 said:


> Ash you must be the only person that trains seriously, who doesnt know what XXXL clothing is lol.


Fck sake lol

I googled them and nothing come up???


----------



## TELBOR

LOL at the picture of Paul in the blog


----------



## CJ

Some diet info

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/my-diet/


----------



## Ash1981

Could read mate

Where you get your bod pod done? Is it expensive?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Could read mate
> 
> Where you get your bod pod done? Is it expensive?


A buddy is studying at a sports uni so free


----------



## CJ

Tonights back session

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/baby-got-back-13062013/


----------



## CJ

Yohimbine is working nicely.....cindition isnt great but certainly improved


----------



## small for now

The blogs gunna be a good read whilst im at work.

Do you know a good site to find japanese style sleeve tattoos? Google is not my friend lately


----------



## CJ

small for now said:


> The blogs gunna be a good read whilst im at work.
> 
> Do you know a good site to find japanese style sleeve tattoos? Google is not my friend lately


Agreed bud, even an old bastard like me should be able to hold your attention better than work right lol..just hope you're not an air traffic controller.

Yellow blaze mate....outstanding artists


----------



## small for now

Lmao, cheers mate!


----------



## CJ

Shoulders tri and rugby.

Feeling unbelievably full when I train now...good session and numbers were okay.

Spoke to paul abput diet and hes planning on changing a few things now...I think the plan will be to concentrate my carbs all around training now and try to utilise them more efficiently

Mentally ive got a bit of a fear with carbs ! I wake up looking half decent and slowly through out the day, I bloat over (and my carbs are not high)

Will right up session on my blog tonight.

On the beer all day with the rugby lads tomorrow now as well, shoukd get 'interesting'


----------



## CJ

Blog update

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/14/shoulders-tris-and-rugby-14062013/


----------



## Sharpy76

Enjoying the blog mate!!

Good humour in there too lol.

And don't worry, you're not *that* old;-)


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Enjoying the blog mate!!
> 
> Good humour in there too lol.
> 
> And don't worry, you're not *that* old;-)


Lol..I feel it bud

Ive got plans for some decent vids.

Appreciate you following it buddy


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Lol..I feel it bud
> 
> Ive got plans for some decent vids.
> 
> Appreciate you following it buddy


Porn?


----------



## CJ

You wish 

........

Hidieous nights sleep, groin area was just driving me insane from running around with the rugby colts last night.


----------



## CJ

Hungover to **** 

Got the new diet through from Paul and I really cannot wait to try it.

I think the macros are very similar to previous diet (maybe a bit more) but virtually all my carbs will be consumed post workout.

Never done anything like this so really keen to see how my body handles it.


----------



## CJ

**** I feel bad...its like my hangover is getting progressively worse !!!!

Savage headache and im sweating profusely, my ass cheek sweat has made mt work trousers damp and im not even going into how bad my balls and pits are !!!! Must be something to do with the alcohol.

Weird not having any carbs before training but im finding im ready for a meal every 2 hrs which is handy.

Basically I wake at 6.30-7, 2hr of no eating and then I eat a meal at 9, 11, 1, 3 train at 4.30 then have post workout at 5.30 -6....then main carb meals at 7pm and 9.30pm.


----------



## Ash1981

Sounds good mate

Your getting old if your hanging days after I'm afraid lol

I always thought that most people find themselves bloating out after a day of carbs no?


----------



## CJ

Wasnt going to train right up to 10mins before I was due to meet tel, but I did.

****ing banging headache and coming down with something

Strength is back and 60kg dbells were not a problem on incline press 2 x sets of 10 reps and then 25 with the 30kgs.

Never sweated ao much in my life and im destroyed now  post w/o carbs....bath and then try and get big meals down me. Appetite isnt there tonight but ravenous should help


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> Your getting old if your hanging days after I'm afraid lol
> 
> I always thought that most people find themselves bloating out after a day of carbs no?


Yeah definetly mate I was 105.5kg this morning...too old for this drinking Lark now lol


----------



## Ash1981

Yea me too ha

I wake up in better condition the. I go to sleep with, but I need size now so fck it


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Yea me too ha
> 
> I wake up in better condition the. I go to sleep with, but I need size now so fck it


Its not easy but sometimes you have to let go of that desire for a constant six pack, when you're after size.


----------



## Ash1981

I never had the fckers in the first place lol

Well sort of but only in the right light...laid down

I looked great on a sun lounger lol


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> I never had the fckers in the first place lol
> 
> Well sort of but only in the right light...laid down
> 
> I looked great on a sun lounger lol


Over rated anyway....plentyof time for abs buddy and paul will.most certainly get you where you want to be


----------



## Ash1981

Yea mate

Like I said I won't be needing abs for about 24 months so here's to alot of good food and plenty of new tissue


----------



## CJ

Got my carb meals in but feck they were hard work.


----------



## CJ

****ty weight has dropped.off from weekend and im 103.7kg this morning

Sleep is not great, lots on my mind and Im finding it very hard to switch off !!!

Will give the old blog an update today


----------



## Ash1981

How much carb you taking in then mate post training?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> How much carb you taking in then mate post training?


Not huge mate...im around 240g carbs spread over 3 meals


----------



## Ash1981

Oh right

Lower than I thought it would of been


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Oh right
> 
> Lower than I thought it would of been


Im packing on loads on that mate....as mentioned, its a fine line with me.


----------



## CJ

Half decent leg session but groin was really quite uncomfortable :/ if fact it was near agony after each set of squats and leg press.

Mentally I wasnt up for it at all, as ive been feeling down, but as soon as we started....it clicked. Used it all to go into a dark place (always remember talking to Dave @Therealbigbear about that) and because of that, I got some decent numbers.

Im not sure if rugby and BB will go hand in hand whilst im bulking..my fitness levels are good but my body just isnt suited to it now.....rich thinks its not a good idea as im starting to pack on mass now and chances or injury are high.

Yoga is a definite. ....I just need to get over myself


----------



## CJ

Good night sleep. Got the big fan from the loft and it kept me from drenching the bed sheets.

Legs and ass is very tender but groin area is better..had a bit of a stretch and it feels ok, put some deep heat CAREFULLY on the area and that seems to have helped.

I know a girl who does yoga so I booked into her class this Sat, just realised the fecking Lions are playing so I'll have to cancel


----------



## liam0810

Hey mate did you go with the protein works? I seen something that might interest you as well. Ross Edgely who's apart of TPW and Men's Health put something on twitter about anyone who's got a blog should get in contact as could be some revenue in it for them with TPW


----------



## liam0810

Here it is

https://skimlinks.com/signup/theproteinworks


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Here it is
> 
> https://skimlinks.com/signup/theproteinworks


Thanks Liam...nice one mate


----------



## CJ

Couple of blog updates guys

Http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bad Alan

Love the blog CJ and will have to have a chat about your new diet and how you think it's working if you're at Muscletalk, I really like the timed carbs idea as I gain fat easy feels like they are used better and not constant insulin spike from carbs all day.

Should help with staying leaner and gaining.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Love the blog CJ and will have to have a chat about your new diet and how you think it's working if you're at Muscletalk, I really like the timed carbs idea as I gain fat easy feels like they are used better and not constant insulin spike from carbs all day.
> 
> Should help with staying leaner and gaining.


Sounds like you have a similar body type to me buddy, If I let lose I could hot 110 + easily (wouldnt be pretty though bud)

Im a definite for muscletalk pal

.........

Just finished my cv...did 25mins HITT in my short shorts and it was like the river nile running down my legs


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Sounds like you have a similar body type to me buddy, If I let lose I could hot 110 + easily (wouldnt be pretty though bud)
> 
> Im a definite for muscletalk pal
> 
> .........
> 
> Just finished my cv...did 25mins HITT in my short shorts and it was like the river nile running down my legs


Awesome cya there 

Yea I struggle staying in decent nick even eating clean when trying to gain, which I now realise is a pain come time to get in shape ha. Be nicer to find a way of eating big and enjoying it that allows me to stay leaner always thought this looked a good way so be interesting to watch you're gains!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome cya there
> 
> Yea I struggle staying in decent nick even eating clean when trying to gain, which I now realise is a pain come time to get in shape ha. Be nicer to find a way of eating big and enjoying it that allows me to stay leaner always thought this looked a good way so be interesting to watch you're gains!


Yeah ive never tried anything like this.

Will get some pics posted in a couple weeks time


----------



## CJ

Blog update.on my back session and 'getting it done'

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/getting-it-done/


----------



## Sharpy76

Really enjoying the blog mate!

Re diet; i'm kinda doing the same sort of thing (timed carbs).

I get up about 6ish, fasted cardio for 45min-60mins then i have 300ml egg whites, 50g whey isolate and 30g peanut butter (about 7:30ish).

Then when i finish gym about 10:30am i have 75g Kraze cereal with 50g protein shake over the top. About an hour later i'll have either have 100g porridge or 100g rice and that'll be me for carbs other than whats in broccoli and cottage cheese.

Do you reckon i should add in another carb meal or leave it as is?


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Really enjoying the blog mate!
> 
> Re diet; i'm kinda doing the same sort of thing (timed carbs).
> 
> I get up about 6ish, fasted cardio for 45min-60mins then i have 300ml egg whites, 50g whey isolate and 30g peanut butter (about 7:30ish).
> 
> Then when i finish gym about 10:30am i have 75g Kraze cereal with 50g protein shake over the top. About an hour later i'll have either have 100g porridge or 100g rice and that'll be me for carbs other than whats in broccoli and cottage cheese.
> 
> Do you reckon i should add in another carb meal or leave it as is?


For you, in my opinion, get another big rice meal in.

Simply because you're really lean and if size is ypu goal. ..that extra 100g rice will really help and make bugger all difference with condition.

Whats macros and weight mate ?


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> For you, in my opinion, get another big rice meal in.
> 
> Simply because you're really lean and if size is ypu goal. ..that extra 100g rice will really help and make bugger all difference with condition.
> 
> Whats macros and weight mate ?


I'll add in another carb meal then mate, probably about 2pm. So by my reckoning, all my daily intake of carbs will be done within 3.5hrs of my workout does that still fit in with the whole "timed carbs" thing?

I'll be honest mate, i don't know macros, should really workout exactly what i'm putting down me but i'm sh!t/lazy when it comes doing that tbh.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll add in another carb meal then mate, probably about 2pm. So by my reckoning, all my daily intake of carbs will be done within 3.5hrs of my workout does that still fit in with the whole "timed carbs" thing?
> 
> I'll be honest mate, i don't know macros, should really workout exactly what i'm putting down me but i'm sh!t/lazy when it comes doing that tbh.


I don't either mate, say I 'listen to my body' but it's a lie I just am a lazy tw at

Cj enjoyed reading ur blog mate


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll add in another carb meal then mate, probably about 2pm. So by my reckoning, all my daily intake of carbs will be done within 3.5hrs of my workout does that still fit in with the whole "timed carbs" thing?
> 
> I'll be honest mate, i don't know macros, should really workout exactly what i'm putting down me but i'm sh!t/lazy when it comes doing that tbh.


I think it will buddy...I back load within 3.5hrs of finishing workout

I love using macros as it just gives a point of reference so you can easily respond to how the body is reacting


----------



## CJ

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't either mate, say I 'listen to my body' but it's a lie I just am a lazy tw at
> 
> Cj enjoyed reading ur blog mate


Thanks bud

Lol


----------



## CJ

So managed a really good back session on thursday where I hit a PB on partial deadlifts.

Bar set up 2" below knees and I pulled 260kg for 2 sets of 7 reps.

Yesterday was a mediocre shoulder session due to a tweak on right delt (nothing too bad)

Real **** couple of days as a few things are up and down.....but im plodding through looking for a break in the cloud :/

Always someone worse of than yourself, as they say.

Weight is going up nicely now, as things kick in, and im feeling good about the way I look...all things considered.


----------



## Milky

You get my pm mate ?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> You get my pm mate ?


Just read it now buddy.


----------



## CJ

Weight this morning was 104.3kg.

Today would usually be my day off but im going to hit diet from now on bar maybe 1 or 2 'normal' meals.

Template been sent to Paul..I think we'll be upping yohim from 1 tab a day to 2.

Carb backloading seems to be going fine. Ive not noticed any difference in condition, nor do I struggle with zero carbs prior to training.


----------



## CJ

Got my new team pscarb tshirt


----------



## CJ

So ive been extremely bored today (just took my boys to the cinema) as weather is gash.

So I decided to do some reading up on insulin! Its an area ive been interested in for a while now but never tried it due to my body type, and the fact im partial to storing fat.

I would love to give it a go but my understanding is that insulin, whilst highly anabolic, will also use fat deposits as a storage area (along with the muscle itself) for unwanted blood sugar...is this correct ?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> So ive been extremely bored today (just took my boys to the cinema) as weather is gash.
> 
> So I decided to do some reading up on insulin! Its an area ive been interested in for a while now but never tried it due to my body type, and the fact im partial to storing fat.
> 
> I would love to give it a go but my understanding is that insulin, whilst highly anabolic, will also use fat deposits as a storage area (along with the muscle itself) for unwanted blood sugar...is this correct ?


Yes mate, I have a similar body type to you I think though and have used it on workout days after training at a low dose and thought it was a very good addition!

Don't think it's the secret key to being massive as a lot of people like to think, but used smart and just as an addition to a good cycle, diet and training would be great for you.

Obviously you have a very clued up coach aswell who knows your body type and diet very well so should be able to come up with a sensible low dose cycle of it to get your toe dipped as it were.

Think it's definitely worth a go, would work well with the carb back loading using post workout too I think!

Key for me was very low fat diet and timing high/low gi carbs and ratios so as not to cause too much fat gain.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate, I have a similar body type to you I think though and have used it on workout days after training at a low dose and thought it was a very good addition!
> 
> Don't think it's the secret key to being massive as a lot of people like to think, but used smart and just as an addition to a good cycle, diet and training would be great for you.
> 
> Obviously you have a very clued up coach aswell who knows your body type and diet very well so should be able to come up with a sensible low dose cycle of it to get your toe dipped as it were.
> 
> Think it's definitely worth a go, would work well with the carb back loading using post workout too I think!
> 
> Key for me was very low fat diet and timing high/low gi carbs and ratios so as not to cause too much fat gain.


Thats very interesting buddy.

I just want to utilise these next 6 months as much as possible..

I was hung up on holding condition but I realise it wasnt the vondition being a problem...it was fitness, so maybe its time to push food again.

I will have a good yap when paul is off holiday, thanks for the input buddy


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Thats very interesting buddy.
> 
> I just want to utilise these next 6 months as much as possible..
> 
> I was hung up on holding condition but I realise it wasnt the vondition being a problem...it was fitness, so maybe its time to push food again.
> 
> I will have a good yap when paul is off holiday, thanks for the input buddy


Definitely think it'll help as your diet will be nailed, be good to see how big you can get offseason! Ill be joining the gain train soon lol and I have the same thinking on conditioning six packs aren't necessary during bulking phases!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely think it'll help as your diet will be nailed, be good to see how big you can get offseason! Ill be joining the gain train soon lol and I have the same thinking on conditioning six packs aren't necessary during bulking phases!


I felt sh1te at one stage, simply because my fitness was very poor. ..I feel so much better now.

I couldnt give a toss about abs, bar making sure they are there on stage mate 

Only a few weeks now buddy...bet you cant wait  will be good to catch up again


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I felt sh1te at one stage, simply because my fitness was very poor. ..I feel so much better now.
> 
> I couldnt give a toss about abs, bar making sure they are there on stage mate
> 
> Only a few weeks now buddy...bet you cant wait  will be good to catch up again


Exactly you know you can get in shape, not everyone has the ability or consistency to train hard enough to get HUGE so that's my pursuit anyway :laugh:

Yep 2 weeks today mate! Mind games in full effect but I have every confidence in Scott just ignoring my own thoughts and doing as told, he smashed Liam's conditioning and carb up so I'll be more than happy if I look as good as him on stage!

Yep be nice to catch up pal I'll drop you a text show day or vice versa see where you're at or I'm sure you'll spot the crew


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Exactly you know you can get in shape, not everyone has the ability or consistency to train hard enough to get HUGE so that's my pursuit anyway :laugh:
> 
> Yep 2 weeks today mate! Mind games in full effect but I have every confidence in Scott just ignoring my own thoughts and doing as told, he smashed Liam's conditioning and carb up so I'll be more than happy if I look as good as him on stage!
> 
> Yep be nice to catch up pal I'll drop you a text show day or vice versa see where you're at or I'm sure you'll spot the crew


You'll be absolutely fine buddy


----------



## CJ

Strange things happening....massive pump and I felt so full and big tonight (first time in a while)

Chest and bis...

60kg dbell incline press with 3 negs...got 9 reps and 7 reps.

Tried flat BB press (after flys) for the first time in bloody ages, due to shoulder issues, got 2 sets of 3 plates a side, for 8 and 7 reps.

Cant be fvcked to write the rest up but I was pretty awesome  

Nice bath now with some radox ......maybe some candles as well :what:


----------



## Ash1981

Ha ha lol nutter

Nice pressing though


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha lol nutter
> 
> Nice pressing though


Its coming back to the old man 

Body has got used to.the back loading now and its not a problem getting the meals in....knew it would be the case, for a while now carbs have been limited in evening but its amazing how quickly the body adapts


----------



## CJ

Dire nights sleep and my bis are in tatters

Feels good to finally get some doms in the pea shooters !

Looking forward to the UKBFF muscle talk next week...hopefully see some of you guys there as my regular show buddy wont be there, coukd be billy no mates

Legs tonight.....I hate legs


----------



## CJ

Bored as fvck in work so more drivel on my blog 

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/a-wee-update/


----------



## Ash1981

Legs tonight then mate???

Looking forward to it?

You do 2 on 1 off now then?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Legs tonight then mate???
> 
> Looking forward to it?
> 
> You do 2 on 1 off now then?


Yep....am I fvck mate, I hate training legs.

Wed and weekends as breaks


----------



## Ash1981

Shoulders have there own day then?

You still do box squats?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Shoulders have there own day then?
> 
> You still do box squats?


I love box squats mate...one of the only leg exercises I enjoy (bar skipping )

Shoulders and tris on a friday bud


----------



## Jacko89

Nice pressing mate. Can't wait to be strong(er) again. Gunna read your blog now.


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Nice pressing mate. Can't wait to be strong(er) again. Gunna read your blog now.


Cheers shaft.

I wouldnt bother..its crap lol


----------



## Jacko89

Blog is very entertaining mate  I like it. How ya doing today my man? I'm dying....


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Blog is very entertaining mate  I like it. How ya doing today my man? I'm dying....


Cheers bud...im.not entirely sure why im doing a blog in the first place lol

Im good...bored, but good.

Leg day as well, have i mentioned I hate legs


----------



## Ash1981

you still doing hiit cardio whilst bulking as well

I love it personally


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Cheers bud...im.not entirely sure why im doing a blog in the first place lol
> 
> Im good...bored, but good.
> 
> Leg day as well, have i mentioned I hate legs


Why do we do any of our journals online?? Probably sub consciously looking for smoke blowing from lesser beings.

Legs is tomorrow for me, can't wait! Love legs now I have decent equipment!


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Why do we do any of our journals online?? Probably sub consciously looking for smoke blowing from lesser beings.
> 
> Legs is tomorrow for me, can't wait! Love legs now I have decent equipment!


I think you're right..a bit of attention when really no one cares 

I like to have a bit of a yap to myself as well...its another kwirk ive noticed in myself lol

Ive loads now...I talk to myself, tickle my neck when I wee, kick the back of my calves when standing still, pick my eyebrows..........my eldest has most of them as well.

Anyway......yeah legs......shhhheeeiiiitttteeeeeeee


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> I think you're right..a bit of attention when really no one cares
> 
> I like to have a bit of a yap to myself as well...its another kwirk ive noticed in myself lol
> 
> Ive loads now...I talk to myself, tickle my neck when I wee, kick the back of my calves when standing still, pick my eyebrows..........my eldest has most of them as well.
> 
> Anyway......yeah legs......shhhheeeiiiitttteeeeeeee


My biggest quirk is constantly, and I mean CONSTANTLY think about my personal space. I'm very aware of what is going on around me, I take things in like positions of objects, positions of people etc process what could possibly happen if they did xyz lol. Fcuking weird. When I did my driving lessons my instructor said I had the best awareness he has ever seen, like I see things before its coming.


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> My biggest quirk is constantly, and I mean CONSTANTLY think about my personal space. I'm very aware of what is going on around me, I take things in like positions of objects, positions of people etc process what could possibly happen if they did xyz lol. Fcuking weird. When I did my driving lessons my instructor said I had the best awareness he has ever seen, like I see things before its coming.


Crazy bastard...good to see you on here mate


----------



## CJ

Cracking leg session and not a squat in sight.......:what:

Groin is just p1ssing me off so I trained around it tonight, and had a little corker.

Leg press, leg ext, weighted lunges and then back on ext to finish with high reps.

Lying ham curls with dbells (also tried the hand resistant method which is hell) ham ext and then calves to finish off.

Calves are really coming on now

..this new system seems to be bringing up body parts so im really chuffed currently.

Plenty of the guys in the gym take the p1ss with my current lack of abs, but this dog will have his day......I know my 27" waist is tucked away ready for show day


----------



## CJ

Much better nights sleep...woke up late so tabata is out the window (dont tell paul)

Legs don't see to want to work properly today...so im on the look out for a wheel chair I can steal!

Day off from training so im going to hit CV tonight, will do my 20mins HITT and then a couple rounds of tabata so im all pumped up for the sauna after


----------



## CJ

Ffs yukkkkkk.

What a way to start the day !!!

Walked into the office and I decided to open the windows up (blinds and windows not been moved since last year)

Leant through the blinds and stuck my head through a massive spiders web and the big bastard ran down my face and over my mouth.

Didnt kill the old boy though...thats worth aome karma points surely

I dont mind spiders but holy fvck that made me sqirm !!!!


----------



## Jacko89

I hate cobwebs. Fcuking sticky things get everywhere. Spiders are cool though.


----------



## Keeks

You need to get yourself a better alarm clock!


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> I hate cobwebs. Fcuking sticky things get everywhere. Spiders are cool though.


Yeah but running down your face..thats just not cool !!



Keeks said:


> You need to get yourself a better alarm clock!


Buy me one then


----------



## Ash1981

You want my job If you like spiders

See absolute beasts everyday, running round my japs eye and all sorts

Lol

Horrible basts

And don't get me started on snails ffs


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> You want my job If you like spiders
> 
> See absolute beasts everyday, running round my japs eye and all sorts
> 
> Lol
> 
> Horrible basts
> 
> And don't get me started on snails ffs


Are you Indiana Jones lol


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Yeah but running down your face..thats just not cool !!


better than spunk running down your face though right?


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> better than spunk running down your face though right?


If I ever have the misfortune of experiencing that. ..I'll give you a detailed comparison.


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> If I ever have the misfortune of experiencing that. ..I'll give you a detailed comparison.


I'd like to know what that's like too please?


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Are you Indiana Jones lol


I'm his father!!


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> I'm his father!!


Your Sean Connery ?

Well im buggered


----------



## Ash1981

Can't you tell?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Can't you tell?


Old skinny ****er!!! Yeah sure


----------



## Ash1981

Lol

See told you I was him


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> If I ever have the misfortune of experiencing that. ..I'll give you a detailed comparison.


I can't wait for that day...


----------



## CJ

Shoulders and tris tonight.

First sign everything that everything is working...I wore a vest to the gym 

Those fvckers are reserved for prep or when im confident I wont look a prize cvnt in the gym.

Quick fire session with loads of personal.insults being fired at Tel lol

On my own for back tomorrow (Tel is off to watch Cliff Richard with his mum) but I may recruit someone to break.


----------



## CJ

@badalan @dutch_scott

Have you guys alreadybgot muscletalk tickets ?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> @badalan @dutch_scott
> 
> Have you guys alreadybgot muscletalk tickets ?


No mate we are all just sortin it on the day 

Wish these days would hurry up and fly by grrrrrr !


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> No mate we are all just sortin it on the day
> 
> Wish these days would hurry up and fly by grrrrrr !


Ive got visions of me turning up and not getting a ticket lol.

Yeah its groundhogday.com

What time does the show start ?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ive got visions of me turning up and not getting a ticket lol.
> 
> Yeah its groundhogday.com
> 
> What time does the show start ?


Doors open at 1pm mate!

I don't think it will sell out mate, I'll drop James a FB message to see though


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Doors open at 1pm mate!
> 
> I don't think it will sell out mate, I'll drop James a FB message to see though


Thanks matr


----------



## CJ

@Pscarb anyway we can implement this into my workouts


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> @Pscarb anyway we can implement this into my workouts


 :lol:

I WANT!!


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I WANT!!


Ive ordered 2 lol


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Ive ordered 2 lol


Lol,

I've ordered one for me and my training partner, i reckon we'll be the envy of the whole gym, warming up with these beauties!

Whilst wearing lycra shorts and a headband, of course


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> @Pscarb anyway we can implement this into my workouts


yes mate this is how it would be done

step 1 - you buy the tug toner

step 2 - you use it in the your workouts

step 3 - you return all Team Pscarb clothing

step 4 - we never speak ever again.......


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> yes mate this is how it would be done
> 
> step 1 - you buy the tug toner
> 
> step 2 - you use it in the your workouts
> 
> step 3 - you return all Team Pscarb clothing
> 
> step 4 - we never speak ever again.......


Point taken 

...........

Cooked myself some salmon last night, with cous cous, and it was sh1te.

Been up all night farting and ive literally stank the house out ....I can even hear the dog moaning and groaning down stairs.

So im up and at it already.....feeling really good after a **** week and cant wait for the weekend now.

On a side note, ive scratched my fvcking car again  well! I say me, im sure the lads in the carwash did it with a ring or stone in the sponge as its a swirl mark on the front bumper...cant prove it though . Will clean it myself from now on.


----------



## Jacko89

Mate get rid of the car, all you've done it **** it up so far haha. It's too nice to have you as an owner. I'll look after it.

Followed one into oxford yesterday and thought of you...reminded me what a smug bastard you are


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Mate get rid of the car, all you've done it **** it up so far haha. It's too nice to have you as an owner. I'll look after it.
> 
> Followed one into oxford yesterday and thought of you...reminded me what a smug bastard you are


Lol cheers.....I need to start being a bit more careful.

You well buddy ? Hows training ? Lauren said you're not around for muscletalk now


----------



## Ash1981

Jacko89 said:


> Mate get rid of the car, all you've done it **** it up so far haha. It's too nice to have you as an owner. I'll look after it.
> 
> Followed one into oxford yesterday and thought of you...reminded me what a smug bastard you are


Fck me did you manage to get anywhere in Oxford

Traffic was [email protected] rediculous, finished work 3 hrs late trying to get from Oxford to Abingdon

Cvnts


----------



## JANIKvonD

kinda motor u got bud?


----------



## Jacko89

ash1981 said:


> Fck me did you manage to get anywhere in Oxford
> 
> Traffic was [email protected] rediculous, finished work 3 hrs late trying to get from Oxford to Abingdon
> 
> Cvnts


Mate, it took me an hour and 20mins to get the mrs from marcham to oxford yesterday morning. Traffic was terrible yesterday. Abingdon was just as bad after that.

I take it you live in the area?


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Lol cheers.....I need to start being a bit more careful.
> 
> You well buddy ? Hows training ? Lauren said you're not around for muscletalk now


Better now mate. Been ill all week. Legs tonight though and chest+back tomorrow to catch up.

How has your week been? When you coming to visit?

We are down in Dorset for MT show. She's got a hen do and I've got an appointment with my cousin and a bottle of tequila


----------



## Ash1981

Jacko89 said:


> Mate, it took me an hour and 20mins to get the mrs from marcham to oxford yesterday morning. Traffic was terrible yesterday. Abingdon was just as bad after that.
> 
> I take it you live in the area?


Yea it was disgusting morning time then it got even fvcking worse in the evening

Yea I do mate

I've spoke to you on TM???

But I'm not a stalker or anything like that

Lol.


----------



## CJ

JANIKvonD said:


> kinda motor u got bud?


Its nothing special really bud...its a Merc C350 AMG sport


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Better now mate. Been ill all week. Legs tonight though and chest+back tomorrow to catch up.
> 
> How has your week been? When you coming to visit?
> 
> We are down in Dorset for MT show. She's got a hen do and I've got an appointment with my cousin and a bottle of tequila


Ive got an iffy tummy today  fvcking salmon

Up and down but im better now bud thanks.

W8nker...was hoping to catch up. Are you in Oxford now ? I stayed over night in Kent last week so I coukd have popped in !! Due to pop back up soon so perhaps come up then ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

CJ said:


> Its nothing special really bud...its a Merc C350 AMG sport


VERY NICE mate! im looking at another motor & fancied a merc....will be the c250 AMG tho....cos im still a pup lol


----------



## CJ

JANIKvonD said:


> VERY NICE mate! im looking at another motor & fancied a merc....will be the c250 AMG tho....cos im still a pup lol


Ive always loved BMW but I'll never go back mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

CJ said:


> Ive always loved BMW but I'll never go back mate
> 
> View attachment 126849


nice!

im the same with BMW mate, went for a volvo for a change there (S40 2.0D Rdesign)...infact iv had 2 of these in the last 5month as the mrs wrote 1 off pmsl.


----------



## CJ

JANIKvonD said:


> nice!
> 
> im the same with BMW mate, went for a volvo for a change there (S40 2.0D Rdesign)...infact iv had 2 of these in the last 5month as the mrs wrote 1 off pmsl.


I had a 330CD bmw and I loved that car..drove up and back to london **** loads and it just never went wrong.

Unfortunately it got to 165 thousand miles and it started to feel tired.

The 330 was fast but thos c350 is much faster and amazing to drive


----------



## JANIKvonD

CJ said:


> I had a 330CD bmw and I loved that car..drove up and back to london **** loads and it just never went wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately it got to 165 thousand miles and it started to feel tired.
> 
> The 330 was fast but thos c350 is much faster and amazing to drive


i've had kids every decent motor i've had...so a coupe was a nono lol. i've had 2x 320d's (1 an Msport) & 1x imported X3 Msport (3lt) ...yehyeh x3's are hairdresser cars...but this 1 was the fukin dags baws! specd to death but a nightmare trying to get bits for because it had this special 'aero kit', Msport concept kit thing on it lol, had THEE most high tech roof i've ever seen on a car :lol: sorry i got rid of it now tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ I've got James to reserve you a ticket for the show, it'll be in an envelope on the door under my name. Just need to pick it up before 2pm on the day pal and you can pay for it when you get there!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> CJ I've got James to reserve you a ticket for the show, it'll be in an envelope on the door under my name. Just need to pick it up before 2pm on the day pal and you can pay for it when you get there!


Brilliant mate..not sure if anyone else is coming with me but ill just get them to ring up.

Nice one pal


----------



## Jacko89

ash1981 said:


> Yea it was disgusting morning time then it got even fvcking worse in the evening
> 
> Yea I do mate
> 
> I've spoke to you on TM???
> 
> But I'm not a stalker or anything like that
> 
> Lol.


Stonecold?? Lol


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Ive got an iffy tummy today  fvcking salmon
> 
> Up and down but im better now bud thanks.
> 
> W8nker...was hoping to catch up. Are you in Oxford now ? I stayed over night in Kent last week so I coukd have popped in !! Due to pop back up soon so perhaps come up then ?


Let me know when your anywhere near oxford mate, your always welcome. Come train at mike, you will love it.

Hope the guts are good now


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Let me know when your anywhere near oxford mate, your always welcome. Come train at mike, you will love it.
> 
> Hope the guts are good now


Much better..Ive just felt crap all week but had a realisation that things dont always pan out how you want...however badly you want them.

Good back session tonight and had a good catch up with Paul.

Had a little yap about moving forward and tbh im really excited. .ive just never grow like I am currently. Weight is just piling on and we are introducing a very intereating GH protocol now that will only increase my development.

Should be a really good six months.


----------



## Jacko89

Interested in this!!


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Interested in this!!


Will keep you posted bud


----------



## CJ

Decided to weigh myself today as im taking my youngest out for the day and then out for a treaty tea / dinner (depending on what you call your evening meal) I wont be eating sh1t all day but I wont be getting as much food in, so will drop a bit of water I would imagine...

So im 105.9kg dry fasted weight.

Before all that, im up the rugby club to watch the Lions kick the Aussies ass


----------



## CJ

Lovely day today with my little'un Seth

Watched the Lions play sh1te and then went bowling with him, so independant and wouldnt use the sodding stand...bowl was nearly bigger than him and it meant each bowl took around 5 mins lol



Skinted me out after that, on the bloody arcade games....quid a go ffs !!!! I remember it being 10p

Just sat down waiting for my F and B chicago Calzone


----------



## CJ

For all those prepping


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> For all those prepping
> 
> View attachment 127094


Please @ me whenever there is food porn going around Craig!!!!!!

Looks absolutely amazing 

Can't wait for my takeaway pizza and ice cream next Sunday, I'm giddy thinking about it haha !


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Please @ me whenever there is food porn going around Craig!!!!!!
> 
> Looks absolutely amazing
> 
> Can't wait for my takeaway pizza and ice cream next Sunday, I'm giddy thinking about it haha !


I did consider it mate bit thought it would be a bit mean


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I did consider it mate bit thought it would be a bit mean


**** that gives me ideas 

I don't have a problem with cravings/cheating as I want bad food all year and never really eat it.

Saw a 5lb burger challenge on man v food today, had nachos and melted cheese on ****ing hell I could eat that bad boooooi lol.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> **** that gives me ideas
> 
> I don't have a problem with cravings/cheating as I want bad food all year and never really eat it.
> 
> Saw a 5lb burger challenge on man v food today, had nachos and melted cheese on ****ing hell I could eat that bad boooooi lol.


Man v food was like watching 'debbie does dallas' when on prep.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Man v food was like watching 'debbie does dallas' when on prep.


Hahah totally agree 

It's no holds barred for two days post show mate, going to be agony on the old intestines and I'm sure a few trips to the toilet will be made haha.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah totally agree
> 
> It's no holds barred for two days post show mate, going to be agony on the old intestines and I'm sure a few trips to the toilet will be made haha.


Quiet night in tonight mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Quiet night in tonight mate ?


Only got to lock work up at 9pm but other than that just chilling, really don't have the energy to stay out socialising ATM as you'll know 

Ticking the days off now, week tomorrow!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Only got to lock work up at 9pm but other than that just chilling, really don't have the energy to stay out socialising ATM as you'll know
> 
> Ticking the days off now, week tomorrow!


I hear you mate..ive barely got the energy off prep lol


----------



## CJ

Bored at home and listening to possible posing songs (yes im that sad)

Reckon this could be good to.pose to @Jacko89 ??






Or






Itll be one of those 2


----------



## Jacko89

Personally don't like the kings of Leon one. Doesn't really go anywhere.

Can't hear the other one, says its not available on mobile devices but I don't like Ellie Golding lol


----------



## LittleChris

Both good songs, not sure if dramatic enough for a routine mind you, although I am certainly no expert.


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Personally don't like the kings of Leon one. Doesn't really go anywhere.
> 
> Can't hear the other one, says its not available on mobile devices but I don't like Ellie Golding lol





LittleChris said:


> Both good songs, not sure if dramatic enough for a routine mind you, although I am certainly no expert.


Jacko you're dead to me...that closer song means soo much to me

Listen to figure 8

Real good to see you here chris...I think figure 8


----------



## Jacko89

Why does it mean so much to you mate?


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Why does it mean so much to you mate?


Just one of those songs you relate to something bud.

Im off to shower and then bed...sweaty mess !! Bloody leather sofas are terrible in this weather


----------



## CJ

Had to take a couple pics this morning for Paul.

Just a front and back relaxed upon waking...had a cheat meal last night (big one) so its not pretty

107kg at 5'7.5", 4 weeks into sust and deca cycle

Ignore my fat watery miserable face..literally just woke up and I was trying to get seth to take a pic that was of me and not the walls and floor


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Had to take a couple pics this morning for Paul.
> 
> Just a front and back relaxed upon waking...had a cheat meal last night (big one) so its not pretty
> 
> 107kg at 5'7.5", 4 weeks into sust and deca cycle
> 
> View attachment 127134
> 
> 
> View attachment 127135


Great offseason shape IMO wouldn't be any point in being leaner for me anyway, looking large and full in arms and shoulders Craig.

Great look and waist isn't spilled over.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Great offseason shape IMO wouldn't be any point in being leaner for me anyway, looking large and full in arms and shoulders Craig.
> 
> Great look and waist isn't spilled over.


Cheers bud.

Im happy with where we are...condition would be too fat for some but I feel fit and healthy !!

Flatters my arms that pic...front double exposes how weak my bis are.

Will speak to paul about trying much more volume as ive been trying the low volume approach for ages and they just are not responding as well as id hoped


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Im happy with where we are...condition would be too fat for some but I feel fit and healthy !!
> 
> Flatters my arms that pic...front double exposes how weak my bis are.
> 
> Will speak to paul about trying much more volume as ive been trying the low volume approach for ages and they just are not responding as well as id hoped


**** that I enjoy food too much to stay leaner than that, that'd do me perfect!

Planning on competing next year? Still plenty of growing time left too!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> **** that I enjoy food too much to stay leaner than that, that'd do me perfect!
> 
> Planning on competing next year? Still plenty of growing time left too!


Yeah 6 months of growing and then prep for a late april show in portsmouth mate...possibly nabba SW too


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Yeah 6 months of growing and then prep for a late april show in portsmouth mate...possibly nabba SW too


Good plan should be able to get real big before prep now with 6 months left, wouldn't switch to nabba IMO as ukbff don't let you back in if you do and you have loads of room to come in right at the top of u90s ripped.

Would look mint at the top of that weight class with your look!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Good plan should be able to get real big before prep now with 6 months left, wouldn't switch to nabba IMO as ukbff don't let you back in if you do and you have loads of room to come in right at the top of u90s ripped.
> 
> Would look mint at the top of that weight class with your look!


Thanks bud...and I hope so


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Im happy with where we are...condition would be too fat for some but I feel fit and healthy !!
> 
> Flatters my arms that pic...front double exposes how weak my bis are.
> 
> Will speak to paul about trying much more volume as ive been trying the low volume approach for ages and they just are not responding as well as id hoped


well not exactly ages oh apart from the 3 day routine where you trained them once every 9 days and they grew 

Pics look good plenty of width


----------



## Little_Jay

very decent offseason look mate, look like a bb thats for sure


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> well not exactly ages oh apart from the 3 day routine where you trained them once every 9 days and they grew
> 
> Pics look good plenty of width


I suppose its more the **** shape of them


----------



## CJ

Little_Jay said:


> very decent offseason look mate, look like a bb thats for sure


Thanks Jay. Shoukd improve as I get deeper into cycle


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> well not exactly ages oh apart from the 3 day routine where you trained them once every 9 days and they grew
> 
> Pics look good plenty of width


Fair play to both of you CJ seems to be progressing really well, top work


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Fair play to both of you CJ seems to be progressing really well, top work


Growing faster than I ever have now so that side im confident with.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yeah 6 months of growing and then prep for a late april show in portsmouth mate...possibly nabba SW too


This is why I get confused :whistling:

You have a great shape, looking forward to seeing the end result next year, and see your already practising in your men's physique shorts. :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Good plan should be able to get real big before prep now with 6 months left, wouldn't switch to nabba IMO as ukbff don't let you back in if you do and you have loads of room to come in right at the top of u90s ripped.
> 
> Would look mint at the top of that weight class with your look!


Yes I thought this about the cross over of feds?!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> This is why I get confused :whistling:
> 
> You have a great shape, looking forward to seeing the end result next year, and see your already practising in your men's physique shorts. :lol:
> 
> Yes I thought this about the cross over of feds?!


Thanks Keeks.....bikini or physique depending on how I come in 

Id only do nabba if I had my ass handed to me....so nothing to lose


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> This is why I get confused :whistling:
> 
> You have a great shape, looking forward to seeing the end result next year, and see your already practising in your men's physique shorts. :lol:
> 
> Yes I thought this about the cross over of feds?!


Yea says in ukbff membership rules must stay loyal to them or you're out


----------



## Jacko89

Bad Alan said:


> Yea says in ukbff membership rules must stay loyal to them or you're out


Not true.

If Craig competes with UKBFF and qualifies for finals and then goes on to compete Nabba, the ukbff will take away his invite if they find out. But if Craig competes ukbff, then goes on to compete nabba, gets invite, does finals, he can then go back to ukbff, qualify for finals and compete with them.

Worst comes to worst if he qual'd at Portsmouth and then comp'd at nabba, they would take his invite away and make him wait the year out to go for it again. I have never heard of UKBFF not letting someone register on the day at a show and I've seen plenty of nabba guys do it.

DB from here did Nabba west a few years ago and UKBFF Southcoast the week after.


----------



## Jacko89

Looking good Craig. I'd say our condition's are pretty similar 2bh. I'd happily stay at this all year, wouldn't bother me if it got slightly worse. Off season IMO is for food. We both know we can get in condition and as long as each show time your improve on your last, we are both winning.


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> Looking good Craig. I'd say our condition's are pretty similar 2bh. I'd happily stay at this all year, wouldn't bother me if it got slightly worse. Off season IMO is for food. We both know we can get in condition and as long as each show time your improve on your last, we are both winning.


Exactly buddy.

I wont be gutted if I dont get to the finals next year...just self improvements, thats what im looking for.


----------



## CJ

Blog update

http://hobbybuildercj.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/im-bulking-ffs/


----------



## Sharpy76

@CJ putting on some quality size mate looking at those pics!

What you weighing in at now fella?

I'll read the blog later, taking the kids to the park now!


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Exactly buddy.
> 
> I wont be gutted if I dont get to the finals next year...just self improvements, thats what im looking for.


Exactly same for me mate, best way!


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> @CJ putting on some quality size mate looking at those pics!
> 
> What you weighing in at now fella?
> 
> I'll read the blog later, taking the kids to the park now!


Thanks mate..106kg fasted mornings


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Exactly buddy.
> 
> I wont be gutted if I dont get to the finals next year...just self improvements, thats what im looking for.


The level of suffering we should reach in prep to hit condition justifies the level of fat we can get to off season


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Exactly buddy.
> 
> I wont be gutted if I dont get to the finals next year...just self improvements, thats what im looking for.


Exactly as I feel mate. As long as I improve year in year out then that's the main thing.


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Exactly as I feel mate. As long as I improve year in year out then that's the main thing.


Exactly mate.....id love to experience a finals but there are so many external forces that can determine the outcome, that its just easier to.concentrate on personel development and then see how the chips fall next year.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Exactly mate.....id love to experience a finals but there are so many external forces that can determine the outcome, that its just easier to.concentrate on personel development and then see how the chips fall next year.


Like I've said I'd love to do the Britts this year but personal life and work come first. Nxt year maybe


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Like I've said I'd love to do the Britts this year but personal life and work come first. Nxt year maybe


Im sure you'll get the chsnce bud


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Im sure you'll get the chsnce bud


If I do great, if not then its fine as long as I've improved


----------



## CJ

Cv done..mixed it up today as enthusiasm for it was low.

10 mins on the treadmill on an incline, slow jog, 10 hitt on x trainer (30 sexs full tilt and 1min mod pace) and then back on to.the treadmill for 10 mins.

Real lazy day today and ive barely moved from the sofa...thats rare for me !!!!

Didnt help that I got to sleep at 3.30am and was up with Seth at 7 !!!!!! Just know I wont sleep tonight if i have a nap now though.

Finally about to use up the last of my maxiraw protien, so for the first time in 2 1/2 years..im going to buy some! End.of an era.

TPW will be my first port of call.

Can anyone recommend flavours ?


----------



## Keeks

Yay, so you hauled your lazy ass to go do some cardio, good job!

Yep flavours, depends what you usually go for. I've tried quite a few and they've all been ace. Lemon short cake, mint choc brownie, jaffa cake and morello cherry and choc are my faves and all make great protein porridge. The other flavours are still awesome too, haven't had one that I haven't liked yet so good choice for your first purchase. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yay, so you hauled your lazy ass to go do some cardio, good job!
> 
> Yep flavours, depends what you usually go for. I've tried quite a few and they've all been ace. Lemon short cake, mint choc brownie, jaffa cake and morello cherry and choc are my faves and all make great protein porridge. The other flavours are still awesome too, haven't had one that I haven't liked yet so good choice for your first purchase. :thumb:


I certainly did  30 whole mins 

Mint choc sounds right up my street . Im going to order some tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

Amazing nights sleep..nodded off at 8.40 and woke up at 6.30 !!!! Obviously needed it.

I think im going to start walking to work as of today...Itll help fire things up in my first couple hours in a fasted period.


----------



## CJ

Not been on for a while (tend to flit and flirt between here and tm)

Everything is going well....couple of stressful issues in personel / work life but training is great.

Im kicking just under 107kg dry morning weight now (5 weeks into cycle)...so all is well.

Only downer is a tender right shoulder that ive aquired ! Physio this week should help I hope.

Took a big job on this weekend snd had to hire a 8 tonne forklift in !!! Dear god, I didn't think they made them so big lol


----------



## CJ

Ive been mulling over something for a few weeks now and its been playing on my mind a fair bit...see ive stuck to a coaches plan now for 3 years solid and always made myself accountable to someone else.

Just of late ive been wondering how id get on under my own steam, and if id be as self driven with no one to answer to.

Was up last night thinking about it ridiculously and this morning I bit the bullet and emailed Paul (im better explaining myseld.with the written word than verbally) to let him know that I was going to have a go myself.

Hes a good friend and im sure he'll understand, there is no hidden agenda at all...thats not something id do.

So my plan is to follow my own, very basic, path up until xmas and then see where I am at.

Ive posted this so i cant go back on my decision (I am fickle) as I really want to give this a go.

Horrendous decision !!!!! Perhaps but one im standing by


----------



## mal

CJ said:


> *Ive been mulling over something for a few weeks now *and its been playing on my mind a fair bit...see ive stuck to a coaches plan now for 3 years solid


smash them big doses/cals bro, you know it makes sense :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Wowser, big decision but something that youve got to try if you feel like you need to, and just see how things go. A lot of trial and error in this sport, some things work, some things dont but you never know if you dont try. 

Anyway, sorry to hear things are stressful at the minute, and hope things settle for you soon.

Also, I just got a tabata timer app on my phone now, Im so excited to start using it......its like the whole world is clicking into the tabata thing (they must know its produces awesomeness) 

Have a good day.


----------



## CJ

mal said:


> smash them big doses/cals bro, you know it makes sense :laugh:


Going to write a diet plan out today but the cycle Paul put me on will stay mate,



Keeks said:


> Wowser, big decision but something that youve got to try if you feel like you need to, and just see how things go. A lot of trial and error in this sport, some things work, some things dont but you never know if you dont try.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear things are stressful at the minute, and hope things settle for you soon.
> 
> Also, I just got a tabata timer app on my phone now, Im so excited to start using it......its like the whole world is clicking into the tabata thing (they must know its produces awesomeness)
> 
> Have a good day.


My progression with Paul has been superb, growing like i never had done before !!!!! So it may seem like madness but its nothing to do with results. ........its a personel choice to have a stab at my own path and see how I get on....

Id never prep myself btw.

I have the same app  you too Keeks


----------



## CJ

Training will be a basic 4 day split but im going to hit more volume as im getting niggles pushing 6 rep weight....so aiming for 10-15 on all exercises.

Mon - back and hams

Tues - chest and tris

Wes - rest

Thurs - quads and calves

Fri - shoulders and bis

Going to hit cv 3 times a week (25 mins HITT) and also keep tababta up for 2 morning sessions per week.

Diet will be:-

Meal 1, 2, 3- 50g carbs, 50g protein, 10g fats

Meal 4 (1hr prior to training) - 50g pro 20g fats

Post w/o - 60g maxi carb impact and 50g pro

Meal 5 - 80g carbs, 50g pro and 10g fats

Meal 6 - 50g pro and 10g fats

Ped usage will be as per Pauls protocol


----------



## 3752

@CJ is new to Bodybuilding really compared to many and wanting to do his own thing is understandable......

i fully understand Craig's thought process on this we are good friends and i want him to do what he feels is the right thing to do when you work with a coach you have to follow the plan or it does not work, there is a degree of flexibility applied but ultimately you are following what the coach says.........


----------



## Bad Alan

Best if luck CJ I'm positive you'll do we'll with all the knowledge you'll have from learning with the great coaches you've worked with.

Onwards and upwards mate, got a real class physique already and looking forward to seeing the improvements you make on stage next year (with me by your side fingers crossed mwuahahaha)

All the best!


----------



## Sharpy76

All the best @CJ !!

Big decision but i'm sure you'll be fine.

I tried the whole coach thing with Scott and it's just not for me. Maybe if i was competing then it would be different.....


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> @CJ is new to Bodybuilding really compared to many and wanting to do his own thing is understandable......
> 
> i fully understand Craig's thought process on this we are good friends and i want him to do what he feels is the right thing to do when you work with a coach you have to follow the plan or it does not work, there is a degree of flexibility applied but ultimately you are following what the coach says.........


Thanks Paul.

Will catch up friday mate



Bad Alan said:


> Best if luck CJ I'm positive you'll do we'll with all the knowledge you'll have from learning with the great coaches you've worked with.
> 
> Onwards and upwards mate, got a real class physique already and looking forward to seeing the improvements you make on stage next year (with me by your side fingers crossed mwuahahaha)
> 
> All the best!


Paul has put me in a position where I understand my bodynso much better...best thing i ever did as ive never had tje confidence to try it for myself.

Going to use a few of scotts old training techniques for certain bodyparts



Sharpy76 said:


> All the best @CJ !!
> 
> Big decision but i'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> I tried the whole coach thing with Scott and it's just not for me. Maybe if i was competing then it would be different.....


Cheers sharpy...all one massive learning curve.

I know paul himself uses coaches to gain new methods and techniques to improve his methods, and hes probably the most knowledgable person I know in terms of diet and training


----------



## CJ

First session flying solo, did back and hams.

Gym was just insanely hot !

Chins to start...plan was to hit 50 in as many sets needed but after 7 sets I moved on....got to 35 reps. Shocking really but ill stick at it and ill get to 100.

Seated rows 4 sets of 12-15 with 2 1/2 plates

Oly bar in the corner...six plates 90kg pleb standing on the end as well.... 4:sets of 7-10

Ham etx supersetted with cable lat pulldowns.

Finished with db sldl's

I would have liked to of got a bit more volume in but the heat killed me.


----------



## bail

CJ said:


> First session flying solo, did back and hams.
> 
> Gym was just insanely hot !
> 
> Chins to start...plan was to hit 50 in as many sets needed but after 7 sets I moved on....got to 35 reps. Shocking really but ill stick at it and ill get to 100.
> 
> Seated rows 4 sets of 12-15 with 2 1/2 plates
> 
> Oly bar in the corner...six plates 90kg pleb standing on the end as well.... 4:sets of 7-10
> 
> Ham etx supersetted with cable lat pulldowns.
> 
> Finished with db sldl's
> 
> I would have liked to of got a bit more volume in but the heat killed me.


Prob just getting used to the extra bodyweight you put on this off season with the chins sure you'll fly through them in pre contest mode


----------



## Ash1981

I remember when you were with Scott the 50 rep chins was something he said to you am I right???


----------



## tonyc74

I think the volume approach has its place technically it doesn't seem to make sense but I guess it's another method of pushing through very intense sessions.

I remember with Scott I was either close to puking every session or getting ill every few days until my body adjusted especially 12-15 reps on deads and 20 rep squat sessions!


----------



## CJ

bail said:


> Prob just getting used to the extra bodyweight you put on this off season with the chins sure you'll fly through them in pre contest mode


Thats exactly it...ive steered away from chins due to finding them a struggle at this bodyweight.

Im sure ill get better as the weeks go on



ash1981 said:


> I remember when you were with Scott the 50 rep chins was something he said to you am I right???


Yes mate, there is a few things from scotts old plans that im implementing



tonyc74 said:


> I think the volume approach has its place technically it doesn't seem to make sense but I guess it's another method of pushing through very intense sessions.
> 
> I remember with Scott I was either close to puking every session or getting ill every few days until my body adjusted especially 12-15 reps on deads and 20 rep squat sessions!


Im not talking huge volume..just 10-15 reps and then throwing in the odd s/s and drop set..... then every month or so ill do a strength / power week where ill push heavier weights for less reps.


----------



## tonyc74

Google layne norton phat training some volume in there! U should be able to use some parts though!


----------



## CJ

tonyc74 said:


> Google layne norton phat training some volume in there! U should be able to use some parts though!


Will have a look Tony...thanks.

I do like volume but heavy compounds will always have a place in my workouts...juat going to be careful and mix things up


----------



## CJ

The diet ive decided to run is :-

Meal 1 - 2 1/2 wholemeal toast, 3 whole eggs, 250ml egg whites

Meal 2 - 6 organic brown rice cakes (hint of chilli) 250g diced turkey, mixed veg 20g PB or nuts

Meal 3 - 50g basmati rice, 250g chicken turkey or lean mince, mixed veg 20g PB or nuts

Meal 4 - 50g protien from whey mixed with 40g PB or crushed nuts

Train

Meal 5 - 80g carbs from carb drink and 50 pro from whey

Meal 6 - 100g basmati rice or 500g new spuds, 250g turkey mixed veg

Meal 7 - 2 whole eggs, 250ml egg whites, small amount of cheese and peppers mushrooms....to make an omelette


----------



## Ash1981

You are gonna stink the place up with all those eggs bud


----------



## Jacko89

ash1981 said:


> You are gonna stink the place up with all those eggs bud


I don't get why people say that about eggs. Carbs make you stink.....end of.


----------



## billly9

CJ said:


> The diet ive decided to run is :-
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 1/2 wholemeal toast, 3 whole eggs, 250ml egg whites
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 organic brown rice cakes (hint of chilli) 250g diced turkey, mixed veg 20g PB or nuts
> 
> Meal 3 - 50g basmati rice, 250g chicken turkey or lean mince, mixed veg 20g PB or nuts
> 
> Meal 4 - 50g protien from whey mixed with 40g PB or crushed nuts
> 
> Train
> 
> Meal 5 - 80g carbs from carb drink and 50 pro from whey
> 
> Meal 6 - 100g basmati rice or 500g new spuds, 250g turkey mixed veg
> 
> Meal 7 - 2 whole eggs, 250ml egg whites, small amount of cheese and peppers mushrooms....to make an omelette


Just out of curiosity, where do you get your brown rice cakes from?

All the best with this by the way!!


----------



## Ash1981

Jacko89 said:


> I don't get why people say that about eggs. Carbs make you stink.....end of.


Do they?


----------



## CJ

billly9 said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you get your brown rice cakes from?
> 
> All the best with this by the way!!


Waitrose mate


----------



## CJ

Im with harry..my ass is bad with excessive carbs.


----------



## Ash1981

My ass is bad all the time, lactose intollerance is baaaaaaaaaaaadddd


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Im with harry..my ass is bad with excessive carbs.


I'm murder after a large dominos, does it stop me eating it? Does it fvck


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm murder after a large dominos, does it stop me eating it? Does it fvck


Nor me...pizza and burgers are my vices mate


----------



## CJ

Bit of a set back...had a niggle on what I thought was my delt but it turns out its my pec major! Nothing too serious but I have to lay off it for a week until she works it over again on tuesday.....its very sore from her damn fingers !!

Just finished cv, cold shower and im sweating already. ..also yet to have a clear p1ss although ive drank loads


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Bit of a set back...had a niggle on what I thought was my delt but it turns out its my pec major! Nothing too serious but I have to lay off it for a week until she works it over again on tuesday.....its very sore from her damn fingers !!
> 
> Just finished cv, cold shower and im sweating already. ..also yet to have a clear p1ss although ive drank loads


I bet you loved it though, did she give you a poo tash when she pulled them out?


----------



## CJ

Jacko89 said:


> I bet you loved it though, did she give you a poo tash when she pulled them out?


Mate she's old....very old 

We call it a 'hitler' in these parts


----------



## Jacko89

CJ said:


> Mate she's old....very old
> 
> We call it a 'hitler' in these parts


S-Hitler I hope you mean


----------



## CJ

The fat man is back !!!

How a leg session should be...just a corker.

Was dubious as I was on my own and to be fair, mynleg sessions have been poor lately due to a iffy knee and sore groin.

Both ailments seem to have gone !!! Went light but hit the muscles hard with TUT

Front squats...ouch !!!! These bloody hurt  my delts are red raw!!

60kg x 15

3 sets x 100kg x 10-13 reps

60kg x 12

60kg x 9

Hit depth below parellel

So so hard. I thought id have way more weight in me....these will be my staple for a while as I felt nothing on my knees.

Leg ext. 50kg, hands on knees. 6 sets x 12-15 reps

Leg press. 5 plates a side. 4 sets of 12 - 15 reps

1 set of walking lunges outside, up and down a hill will 15kg either side of an ez bar!!

Calfs of leg press. 4 sets.

Std claf raises. 4 sets.

Im going to be in agony tomorrow....volume with tut worked brilliantly in hitting the area without aggravating joints.


----------



## CJ

My quads are very sore this morning. Decided today is the day that I start walking to work, rookie mistake wearing flipflops though.

Worringly, ive literally felt nothing from then GH ive introduced. no fullness / increase.in scale weight......thats usually my first indication that its decent stuff.

Its the 200iu hyge kit so I hope its not duff stuff.

Weight has dropped to 105.5kg !!! That will be water weight from stopping the carb back loading and orals.

Meant to be out tomorrow and next saturday but ive decided to sack tomorrow night off, the thought of feeling all **** for 2/3 days takes all the appeal away at the moment.


----------



## CJ

ust got back from biceps....plan is to try and hit them twice a week.

Woukd usually train with shoulders, but laying off them until I see the physio again on tuesday !

Superman cable curls..5 sets 15-20

Bent over preacher cable curls 2 sets 12-15

Std ez bar curls 15kg a side. 4 sets of 15-20

Lower cable rope hammers S/S with db hammers. 3 sets

Pull ups 2 sets of BW 8-10 reps.

Next session im going to hit with weight / lower reps


----------



## tonyc74

Have u taken all your measurements mate to make sure the added volume will work?

Write out a plan for everything including food and you'll stick to it alot better I put my diet plan up in th kitchen just to kick my a55 into gear and make sure I stick to it!


----------



## CJ

tonyc74 said:


> Have u taken all your measurements mate to make sure the added volume will work?
> 
> Write out a plan for everything including food and you'll stick to it alot better I put my diet plan up in th kitchen just to kick my a55 into gear and make sure I stick to it!


Thats a good idea.

Chest - 52"

Quads - 30"

Waist - 38" (p1ssing 27" on stage !!)

Calfs - 16 3/4 only lean part on me

Bis - 18"


----------



## Ash1981

List it up baaaaby


----------



## Ash1981

I love a list


----------



## marknorthumbria

CJ said:


> My quads are very sore this morning. Decided today is the day that I start walking to work, rookie mistake wearing flipflops though.
> 
> Worringly, ive literally felt nothing from then GH ive introduced. no fullness / increase.in scale weight......thats usually my first indication that its decent stuff.
> 
> Its the 200iu hyge kit so I hope its not duff stuff.
> 
> Weight has dropped to 105.5kg !!! That will be water weight from stopping the carb back loading and orals.
> 
> Meant to be out tomorrow and next saturday but ive decided to sack tomorrow night off, the thought of feeling all **** for 2/3 days takes all the appeal away at the moment.


can post pics of my hygene kit if you want to compare to put your mind at rest is legit mate?

weight dropped to 105kg lol i couldnt even imagine being them numbers


----------



## CJ

marknorthumbria said:


> can post pics of my hygene kit if you want to compare to put your mind at rest is legit mate?
> 
> weight dropped to 105kg lol i couldnt even imagine being them numbers


Cheers buddy..id be amazed.if it was fake

To be fair ive changed my diet and droppes orals so perhaps thatanoff set the GH !

Does it look legit bud ?


----------



## marknorthumbria

CJ said:


> Cheers buddy..id be amazed.if it was fake
> 
> To be fair ive changed my diet and droppes orals so perhaps thatanoff set the GH !
> 
> Does it look legit bud ?
> 
> View attachment 128734
> 
> 
> View attachment 128735


ha ha ha - dont worry mate i can guarantee you its fine .. i have the same batch :thumbup1:

i am on nothing but cruise test and some wks of this gh, and dropped cruise test now so on the way to natty and its keeping me strong and full


----------



## CJ

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha ha - dont worry mate i can guarantee you its fine .. i have the same batch :thumbup1:
> 
> i am on nothing but cruise test and some wks of this gh, and dropped cruise test now so on the way to natty and its keeping me strong and full


Tbh I didnt doubt it would be really..I have an excellent source.

Yeah I think im being unrealistic to expect in increase in fullness whilst at the same time dropping the orals and lowering carbs.


----------



## CJ

Not updated in a little while but things have been going well.

Shoulder is a tad sore / tight but im.working around it best I can...week or so.more and I think itll be good

Weight wise im sitting bang on 17stone, around 108kg I think.


----------



## tonyc74

17 stone Christ mate u must be feeling it carrying that around, although,at least it's been fairly gradual!

How's breathing?

Very impressive packing on tha much mass in last few years!


----------



## CJ

tonyc74 said:


> 17 stone Christ mate u must be feeling it carrying that around, although,at least it's been fairly gradual!
> 
> How's breathing?
> 
> Very impressive packing on tha much mass in last few years!


Thanks Tony.

I do a fair bit of CV so im actually fine bud....I sweat more but ive never suffered with body odour do its not a big deal.

Only time I feel it, is when ive bern on the p1ss like last night...carrying loads of water today and feel sh1t


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Not updated in a little while but things have been going well.
> 
> Shoulder is a tad sore / tight but im.working around it best I can...week or so.more and I think itll be good
> 
> Weight wise im sitting bang on 17stone, around 108kg I think.
> 
> View attachment 129773


Thats the look I WANT! Big enough to wear those big tshirts and still look like I train, traps/shoulder's of note 

Hope you're feeling abit better this afternoon, seem's a good blowout was had


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Thats the look I WANT! Big enough to wear those big tshirts and still look like I train, traps/shoulder's of note
> 
> Hope you're feeling abit better this afternoon, seem's a good blowout was had


Mate im in bed suffering still lol

Im not the party animal I once was


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Mate im in bed suffering still lol
> 
> Im not the party animal I once was


Haha as long as it was worth it!


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Not updated in a little while but things have been going well.
> 
> Shoulder is a tad sore / tight but im.working around it best I can...week or so.more and I think itll be good
> 
> Weight wise im sitting bang on 17stone, around 108kg I think.
> 
> View attachment 129773


Fvck me, you literally have no fvcking neck!!!

17st?!

Packing on the size mate, keep it up


----------



## Smoog

CJ said:


> Not updated in a little while but things have been going well.
> 
> Shoulder is a tad sore / tight but im.working around it best I can...week or so.more and I think itll be good
> 
> Weight wise im sitting bang on 17stone, around 108kg I think.
> 
> View attachment 129773


Beast!


----------



## CJ

Cheers lads.

.....

Just sacked off my chest session..shoulder is getting bad !!!!


----------



## CJ

Tweak macros today

Diet

Meal 1 - 4 x wholemeal bread, 250ml egg white, 4 whole eggs

Meal 2, 3 - 75g rice, 325g lean meat, veg

Meal 4 - 50g from whey 40g peanut butte

Pre workout - 60g carb drink with squash

Intra - 20g bcaa, 10g creatine, 10g glut

Post workout - 60g carb drink and 50g protien from whey

Meal 5 - 100g rice, 325g lean meat and veg

Meal 6 - 50g protien from whey / 40g peanut butter or an omlette to match macros


----------



## CJ

Not feeling very good today...nauseous and no desire to eat so im gettting it in best I can.

Got intonwork but didnt last very long as i was nodding off on desk.

Just nipped over for physio with the woman Paul recommended ! She is superb !!! It is my rotor muscles and so she hit the area very hard with her fingers , then some electrical stimulating and then finished with acupuncture (which was so bloody uncomfortable !!)

My shoulder is so sore now but I can tell she is so much better than the last woman....booked in again for monday.

I was going to hit quads tonight but ill see how I feel in an hour or so. ..


----------



## CJ

Fight or flight.

Necked a couple ravenous and forced a 120g carb and 75g protien meal down, it was a bloody chore but I manged to eat it with the odd regurgitation !!!

Still feel iffy as hell but drank a carb shake and whey whilst doing cv, so im not a million miles away from where I should be macro wise......im at a stage now where it just doesnt sit well at all if im down on food.

So this week is a bit all over the shop, and I still have to fit quads, back, shoulders, hams and bis in 

Itll all get done hook or by crook


----------



## CJ

My shoulder was very sore during the night.

Physio said the fact I sleep with my right arm under the pillow is very bad and that I should stop it...short of strapping it to my side, im not sure what I can do though !!

So my night was very broken but ive woke up and my shoulder is much much better.....I can stretch it to points where ive not been able to in ages, the rotor cuff pains are pretty much gone as well. Really pleased and im hoping this could be the end of it after the next session.

Because im prone to this, she said I should keep my ROM shorter in exercise that are likely to aggrevate it/ put the shoulder in a strained position...flys, press ect. Ill just find my feet with that I think. One thing for sure is that im never dojng dips again !!! Im pretty sure it was them that aggrevated it again.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hmm I do this when I sleep always waking up with dead arms and if I do it too long shoulders do ache for a couple of days. Can't sleep any other way really wish I could sleep on my back!

Any improvement from the physio so far?

Definitely recommend the partial shoulder presses, I think these have brought my shoulders up and into balance really well as always had poor pressing muscles.


----------



## Keeks

I swear by acupuncture, had it for years for various problems, really rate it. Hope you get sorted soon anyway.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Hmm I do this when I sleep always waking up with dead arms and if I do it too long shoulders do ache for a couple of days. Can't sleep any other way really wish I could sleep on my back!
> 
> Any improvement from the physio so far?
> 
> Definitely recommend the partial shoulder presses, I think these have brought my shoulders up and into balance really well as always had poor pressing muscles.


I thimk im going to use partials to keep ROM shorter mate

Massive difference !!! Still feels tight but I think monday should sort it buddy.

Fcking hope so anyway at 32 quid for 30mins 



Keeks said:


> I swear by acupuncture, had it for years for various problems, really rate it. Hope you get sorted soon anyway.


Cheers Keeks.

So painful though.....

Im stage condition so its more painful than for fattys like you


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I thimk im going to use partials to keep ROM shorter mate
> 
> Massive difference !!! Still feels tight but I think monday should sort it buddy.
> 
> Fcking hope so anyway at 32 quid for 30mins
> 
> Cheers Keeks.
> 
> So painful though.....
> 
> Im stage condition so its more painful than for fattys like you


When you trained with a Scott's help did he have you do alot of top head, nose and half presses for shoulders? We use these alot and they've brought my shoulders on loads vs standard rom. Much better for overloading delts for me without stressing the rotators and upper chest. Then usually do a full rom light second press or light sets of full rom after once pumped/warmed up.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> When you trained with a Scott's help did he have you do alot of top head, nose and half presses for shoulders? We use these alot and they've brought my shoulders on loads vs standard rom. Much better for overloading delts for me without stressing the rotators and upper chest. Then usually do a full rom light second press or light sets of full rom after once pumped/warmed up.


No mate but I like you sound of that. .deeper the press, the nore strain on my shoulder


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> No mate but I like you sound of that. .deeper the press, the nore strain on my shoulder


I like the press to nose version as it gives consistent depth gauge, slightly different groove to standard front press as the weight loads more straight down in line with body. Good in smith or rack and do them keeping back arched/shoulders blades pinched together and looking more up at the ceiling so it gives that slightly different path to a standard military press.

I will definitely have to look at acupuncture as always get dodgy shoulders once heavy work goes back in, may aswell keep them healthy now!


----------



## Keeks

mg: My padding does come in handy for things like acupuncture, and don't be such a wuss!

I had it at times for bad sinuses, now those ones hurt, just around my nose and about my eye brows, sorted them out though. Would always try acupuncture for any problem, works a treat.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: My padding does come in handy for things like acupuncture, and don't be such a wuss!
> 
> I had it at times for bad sinuses, now those ones hurt, just around my nose and about my eye brows, sorted them out though. Would always try acupuncture for any problem, works a treat.


Piles ??


----------



## Keeks

mg: My padding does come in handy for things like acupuncture, and don't be such a wuss!

I had it at times for bad sinuses, now those ones hurt, just around my nose and above my eye brows, sorted them out though. Would always try acupuncture for any problem, works a treat.


----------



## Keeks

Oops, double post, that's how much I love acupuncture. But maybe not for plies.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oops, double post, that's how much I love acupuncture. But maybe not for plies.


Come take.my place on monday then, If you love it so much....it hurts


----------



## Keeks

Seriously, man up, and if it's sorts the problem, then all good!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Seriously, man up, and if it's sorts the problem, then all good!


It try


----------



## CJ

Little cheat meal last night.... only ate about 2/3rd of what you see as I had a load of on plan food during the day....missed my last meal as I felt a tad bloated from chips !!

Weight this morning after 1 and 2 was 108.2kg


----------



## Keeks

Whats them things with the chips, they look like mini doughnuts?!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Whats them things with the chips, they look like mini doughnuts?!


Sweet and sour chicken balls maybe?

Looks tasty whatever it is lol


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Sweet and sour chicken balls maybe?
> 
> Looks tasty whatever it is lol


Doughnuts and chips still would be tasty, just maybe on separate plates and not touching.

Im off from this journal too anyway, its all food talk this morning! :cursing:


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Sweet and sour chicken balls maybe?
> 
> Looks tasty whatever it is lol


Bingo 



Keeks said:


> Doughnuts and chips still would be tasty, just maybe on separate plates and not touching.
> 
> Im off from this journal too anyway, its all food talk this morning! :cursing:


Doughnuts and chips ffs..you're losing it


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Bingo
> 
> Doughnuts and chips ffs..you're losing it


Nope, just hungry and nearly every waking thought is about food! :crying:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Nope, just hungry and nearly every waking thought is about food! :crying:


Dear of you lol......ive forgotten what it feels like to be hungry !!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Dear of you lol......ive forgotten what it feels like to be hungry !!


Not nice, but us fattys gotta do what we gotta do.

Hope acupuncture goes well tomorrow anyway and you can beast the training good n proper.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Not nice, but us fattys gotta do what we gotta do.
> 
> Hope acupuncture goes well tomorrow anyway and you can beast the training good n proper.


Thanks Keeks. ....getting me down a bit now !!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Thanks Keeks. ....getting me down a bit now !!!


Yeah I can imagine. Just rest up, and dont push it and carry on with acupuncture and doing what you're doing.  A blip and you'll get over it soon.


----------



## Ash1981

Hows it going CJ?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Hows it going CJ?


Hey bud..yeah im good, couple of wobbles in regards to bulking but on the whole everything is going well


----------



## CJ

108.2kg after a wee and poo this morning.

Physio tomorrow so im hitying a big back session made up of deads and chins.

I'll decide on how I work the split out, depending on how the shoulder feels


----------



## Ash1981

CJ said:


> Hey bud..yeah im good, couple of wobbles in regards to bulking but on the whole everything is going well


Good mate

Wobbles with food you mean?


----------



## CJ

ash1981 said:


> Good mate
> 
> Wobbles with food you mean?


No Ash, just with the size im putting on and coming to terms with BF.

No biggy though


----------



## RowRow

CJ said:


> No Ash, just with the size im putting on and coming to terms with BF.
> 
> No biggy though


Could you elaborate a bit more on this mate? Just curious to see what you mean.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keep pushing Craig! You know that tiny waist is under there and you also know you can get in stage condition.

Youll have some added quality muscle when you compete next if you carry on as you have. All the process, us chubbier folk just have to deal with the fact of not staying quite as lean as others in offseason. Just get strong as fuuuuark and keep hitting the good food


----------



## CJ

RowRow said:


> Could you elaborate a bit more on this mate? Just curious to see what you mean.


With my body type, a scarifise of putting on lean tissue is the fact I also carry lots of water and BF...

Also, im only 5'7.5" -8" so at 108kg, im starting to feel my size now...keeping in mind this is new territory for me, so mentally its bern hard to wrap my head around the fact I have to keep pushing for food in (only 4/5 months left)

Im very self conscious currently and wouldn't even take my top off at the beach a couple weeks ago !!!! Even though Im fully aware that my bf levels were lower than most guys there !!!! Very bizaare buddy


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Keep pushing Craig! You know that tiny waist is under there and you also know you can get in stage condition.
> 
> Youll have some added quality muscle when you compete next if you carry on as you have. All the process, us chubbier folk just have to deal with the fact of not staying quite as lean as others in offseason. Just get strong as fuuuuark and keep hitting the good food


Yeah thats the conclusion ive come to pal


----------



## RowRow

CJ said:


> With my body type, a scarifise of putting on lean tissue is the fact I also carry lots of water and BF...
> 
> Also, im only 5'7.5" -8" so at 108kg, im starting to feel my size now...keeping in mind this is new territory for me, so mentally its bern hard to wrap my head around the fact I have to keep pushing for food in (only 4/5 months left)
> 
> Im very self conscious currently and wouldn't even take my top off at the beach a couple weeks ago !!!! Even though Im fully aware that my bf levels were lower than most guys there !!!! Very bizaare buddy


Do you still feel small when you look in the mirror or do you definitely see yourself as big?


----------



## CJ

RowRow said:


> Do you still feel small when you look in the mirror or do you definitely see yourself as big?


I dont feel small..I feel fat, but I know im not excessively !!!

Inner demons Row


----------



## RowRow

CJ said:


> I dont feel small..I feel fat, but I know im not excessively !!!
> 
> Inner demons Row


Well for what it's worth you certainly do not look like a butter ball.

You've got a cracking physique and are a great inspiration on here to me.


----------



## CJ

RowRow said:


> Well for what it's worth you certainly do not look like a butter ball.
> 
> You've got a cracking physique and are a great inspiration on here to me.


Thats very good of for you to say so, thanks.

Its my own insecurities with dealing with the new size....I know its for the bigger picture


----------



## CJ

Had a really good but very painful session with the physio today....shoulder is better but far from right, she's confident we'll have it sorted in no time.

Painful deep tissue massage and then a horrendous round of acupuncture on all the rotor cuff muscles and rear delts.....basically Im fine to train but no exercises that take my arms above parellel, until at least next monday when I see her next.

Came back, necked a shake and then went up to do a bit of back..

Dig kindly set me out a plan to work up to something close to my top weight for a double....sadly my phone would not pick up internet and I didnt write it down....so I ****ed it all up !!

this was my build up:-

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 7

By this point I knew i had ****ed it up as I felt I had done too many reps...I know dig put my top weight at 240kg for max reps but its only about the 5th time ive deadlifted this year so quite frankly I was scared.

Decided to hit 220kg for a couple and didnt set camera up as I wasnt feeling it.....with that paul came along with his lol.

So anyway hit 220kg x 8 (straps were slipping constantly) and then 180kg x 13 and 8 reps...that 'over the top' wanna be [MENTION=53041]jdog looked cool in his hat turned back so inwas having some of that lol

Vid of 220kg set






I know head placement isnt perfect but I feel like I know where im going with them now, and im really going to.push on.

Finished off with 5 sets of seated rows around the 8-12 rep mark.

Shoulder is sore as hell and my back is just blitzed !!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Not filling me with confidence on the acupuncture front lol!

Nice deads though mate. I've just started video-ing odd exercises too, keep doing them! Makes for good watching/reading 

I expected an Andy Bolton look alike upon watching, where's this fatty you keep talking about you tart?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Not filling me with confidence on the acupuncture front lol!
> 
> Nice deads though mate. I've just started video-ing odd exercises too, keep doing them! Makes for good watching/reading
> 
> I expected an Andy Bolton look alike upon watching, where's this fatty you keep talking about you tart?


Lmfao..it was agony at times...but only gor a split second.

Yeah ive been enjoying yours too buddy.

Give me a month or 2 and ill surpass that fat b8stard lok


----------



## CJ

Managed to work around my shoulder issues, to get a chest and tri session in.

Seated plate loading press.

12 sets building to 3 plates a side for 8-12 reps plus partials..difderent weight / rep ranges for the rest.

Incline flys with 5kg dbells...just feeling the shoulder out

Dead stop skull crushers. ..8 sets with 20kg either side ez bar...rep range from 6-14...

6 sets on rev cable pulldowns..

Sounds **** but actually worked really well and it felt a good session !!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Hows the shoulder holding up @CJ?


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Hows the shoulder holding up @CJ?


Getting better but not right bud..****ing me right off tbh.

Got physio monday but im going to start training it again just to improve flexability


----------



## CJ

Hams and calfs done. Gym was empty so I had a really good look at myself in the mirrors.......i am fat ! But for the first time I looked beyond that and could see clear changes in my body.

Legs are much better and all over im thicker and have a wider look in the delts...arms are weak in comparison but I reckon theyll look less a weakness when some fat comes off !! I hold a fair chunk of fat in the bit between peak and delt, which makes the shape look ****....

Even with a massive chunk of lower back fat, I still have a decent taper as well...so again, when I strip it off I should have a good shape

Anyway .......... started with ham curls for warm up 4 sets of 12 reps

SLDL with BB..2 x 60kg total for 15 reps...2 x 80kg x 12 reps 2 x 100kg x 10 reps

The weights sound low but its a very fine line with me...I can load that bar right up and perform some sort of sldl but it doesnt hit the ham area any where near as well as when I put a med weight and slow the movement right down.

GhR as per john meadows method below

4 x 10-12 reps...using as much ham on neg and pos movement

K0o-3Ii3Blc

Back on to ham ext for 4 working sets 8-12 reps.....last couple of sets I introduced a 2 sec hold 1/2 up on the neg

Calfs was a mix of std and seated raises...around 10 sets total, various weight and rep ranges.


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Getting better but not right bud..****ing me right off tbh.
> 
> Got physio monday but im going to start training it again just to improve flexability


Sounds like one of those annoying niggling injuries unfortunately mate

Hopefully physio will help.


----------



## Bad Alan

How's it going you rather large bastard ? 

Any improvement on the shoulder front? Training round it ok?


----------



## CJ

Hey Will not been around for a while...just about to write an update


----------



## CJ

Hey all..hope you're all well.

Im not sure where i got to in terms of training but its certainly been a while.

So firstly, im back with Paul !!! It was ok on my own, but things started to slide so I decided to get back on plan.

So training.......im currently on a 5 week rotation that consists of 3 x 5 week blocks.

Week 1-5 is 3 sessions per week

Week 5-10 is 4

10-15 is 5 sessions.

Im about to start my 3 week on the 3 a week block:-

Mon - chest shoulders and tris

Wed - legs

Fri - back bis and traps

Sessions take around 90 mins and are completely mapped out so that there is zero room for interpretation! !! Im tokd the exercise, reps, tut etc etc.

Brilliant plan

I keep things quietish on the board, in terms of AAS but I have just ended a 12 week cycle where I gained 3.5kg in bodyweight but more importantly, my body composition has compleyely changed. Paul mention my thickness as really come on (not in s retatded way I hope )

So im just ticking over now for a few weeks...and then im going to push things for the last 3 months up until prep.

Weight is 106.5kg , I hit 110kg but have just dropped some fat and water these last 2 weeks.

Will be posting regularly now but no pics til dec...where I think there will be quite a dramatic change from the last.


----------



## Goodfella

Great to see you back posting mate, always read your logs over on TM, good luck with everything and will follow


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Hey Will not been around for a while...just about to write an update


Craig you fcuking bad ass nice to have you back  how's the shoulder? Didn't see it mentioned.

Good to see your back with Paul and you seem happier with the changes you've made.

Crack on son! What's first show planning for if your prepping in 3 months? Thought you were going to do Leeds show and hold my hand  lol


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Craig you fcuking bad ass nice to have you back  how's the shoulder? Didn't see it mentioned.
> 
> Good to see your back with Paul and you seem happier with the changes you've made.
> 
> Crack on son! What's first show planning for if your prepping in 3 months? Thought you were going to do Leeds show and hold my hand  lol


Shoulder is much better cheers shaft. 200 quids worth of physio and acupuncture seem to have sorted it.

First show is nabba south west and if I get my ass handed yo me there, it will prob be a late qualifier...maybe leeds


----------



## CJ

Goodfella said:


> Great to see you back posting mate, always read your logs over on TM, good luck with everything and will follow


Thanks buddy..will be posting regularly now


----------



## Keeks

A man with a plan, all sounds good and welcome back, stick around this time. 

And make up your mind.....Nabba, UKBFF, Nabba, I cant keep up!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> A man with a plan, all sounds good and welcome back, stick around this time.
> 
> And make up your mind.....Nabba, UKBFF, Nabba, I cant keep up!


I will 

Keeping you on your toes girl


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Shoulder is much better cheers shaft. 200 quids worth of physio and acupuncture seem to have sorted it.
> 
> First show is nabba south west and if I get my ass handed yo me there, it will prob be a late qualifier...maybe leeds


I've been once for acupuncture, rated it even from that session. Need to get booked back in as both shoulders are ****ed ATM lol. Good to hear its been effective and not holding you back now.

Leeds Leeds Leeds yooooou know it makes sense


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> I've been once for acupuncture, rated it even from that session. Need to get booked back in as both shoulders are ****ed ATM lol. Good to hear its been effective and not holding you back now.
> 
> Leeds Leeds Leeds yooooou know it makes sense


I had it in my ass last week...they nearly had to peel me from the fvcking ceiling. (Im still on about acupuncture btw lol)

I could be game...u90 baby


----------



## bail

Good to see you posting again find this a really intresting


----------



## CJ

bail said:


> Good to see you posting again find this a really intresting


Cheers ears...about to hit a shic so it should an experience


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I had it in my ass last week...they nearly had to peel me from the fvcking ceiling. (Im still on about acupuncture btw lol)
> 
> I could be game...u90 baby


Literally lol'd ya bastard 

What did you have glutes done for, scar tissue?

You can't mention shic and not elaborate! Pm if not public?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Literally lol'd ya bastard
> 
> What did you have glutes done for, scar tissue?
> 
> You can't mention shic and not elaborate! Pm if not public?


Lol..ill pm you details buddy.

No ive got tight glutes buddy..much better now though

I never hit glutes


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Leeds 2014 is where it's at then, gonna be one fab show if all you guys are competing! I will be chief cheerleader with boxes of Krispy Kremes on stand by for after! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Leeds 2014 is where it's at then, gonna be one fab show if all you guys are competing! I will be chief cheerleader with boxes of Krispy Kremes on stand by for after! :thumb:


You'd have eaten them, by the time we had finished, chunky


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You'd have eaten them, by the time we had finished, chunky


True, I will bring some rice cakes for you lot.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> True, I will bring some rice cakes for you lot.


Donuts sounds better to me! You can be chief feeder


----------



## CJ

Good session last night..my bender of a training partner didn't turn up again but plenty around to help.

Chest, shoulders and tris

Nautalis chest press. 3 warm up 4 working

Incline smith. 4 working inc a double drop set

Flat dbell bench. 4 working (hit 60's for 9 on last set and shoulder was good)

Cable x overa s/s with push ups..3 sets on each

Dbell side raises. 4 working

Rear delts on cables. 3 working 30 reps each

Wide grip bb military press. 4 working

Rope pushdowns. 4 working

Seated tri machine. 4 working

Deadstop skull cruahers. 2 working

Ouussh!!!!!!

Sore today.


----------



## CJ

Feeling much tighter this last week or so...weight has dropped to 106kg but my abs and obliques are starting to poke through again.

Chest and tris are still very sore from mondays session....it took me a couple of weeks but im hitting the intensity needed to make the most out of the 3 sessions.

Due to be training legs tonight but ive got a rugby development course, so legs will be tomorrow and back bis on saturday.


----------



## CJ

Lags last night on my own (Tel still awol)

Session was really good and hit dexent numbers on front squats (140kg x8 calf to hams) not bad considering they sit at the end of the quad part

Ham curls...2/3 warm up, 3 working and 1 working with drop set + partials

Leg press...2 warm up 4 working. Last set is super setrinf with walking lunges.

Leg ext...nothing fancy 4 x 10 heavyvsets

Front squats.. 2 warm up. 3 working

Sldl dbells..2 warm up. 4 working

Seated calfs..4 workinf with stretched in between

Std calfs.. 4 working with 3 sec negs

Sore boy this morning !!


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lags last night on my own (Tel still awol)
> 
> Session was really good and hit dexent numbers on front squats (140kg x8 calf to hams) not bad considering they sit at the end of the quad part
> 
> Ham curls...2/3 warm up, 3 working and 1 working with drop set + partials
> 
> Leg press...2 warm up 4 working. Last set is super setrinf with walking lunges.
> 
> Leg ext...nothing fancy 4 x 10 heavyvsets
> 
> Front squats.. 2 warm up. 3 working
> 
> Sldl dbells..2 warm up. 4 working
> 
> Seated calfs..4 workinf with stretched in between
> 
> Std calfs.. 4 working with 3 sec negs
> 
> Sore boy this morning !!


Nice to see you took your own advice from t'other thread and trained legs half assed


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Lags last night on my own (Tel still awol)
> 
> Session was really good and hit dexent numbers on front squats (140kg x8 calf to hams) not bad considering they sit at the end of the quad part
> 
> Ham curls...2/3 warm up, 3 working and 1 working with drop set + partials
> 
> Leg press...2 warm up 4 working. Last set is super setrinf with walking lunges.
> 
> Leg ext...nothing fancy 4 x 10 heavyvsets
> 
> Front squats.. 2 warm up. 3 working
> 
> Sldl dbells..2 warm up. 4 working
> 
> Seated calfs..4 workinf with stretched in between
> 
> Std calfs.. 4 working with 3 sec negs
> 
> Sore boy this morning !!


Good to see you back training mate and will be interested to see how you get on with the SHIC.

You realise its stands for Short High Intensity Cycle not So Height Increases Copiously.......you will stay short mate


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Good to see you back training mate and will be interested to see how you get on with the SHIC.
> 
> You realise its stands for Short High Intensity Cycle not So Height Increases Copiously.......you will stay short mate


[email protected] lol.

Very good though


----------



## CJ

So everything had been going great.

Monday marks the start of my SHIC and new 4 day a week training plan.

Sitting around 106.5kg morning weight, after being off for a while.

Took a quick snap from the back yesterday. ...holding fat and water in the lower back area (where i always hold !!) but the improvements this year have been good.

Should pack a fair whack on in the next 4 months as well.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Ash1981

Glad to see your still hard at it CJ

What's the new split gonna be like?


----------



## CJ

Ash1981 said:
 

> Glad to see your still hard at it CJ
> 
> What's the new split gonna be like?


Not sure just yet buddy...will let you know when I do


----------



## Keeks

Yay, an update! Hope you're well and having a good weekend. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yay, an update! Hope you're well and having a good weekend. :thumb:


Hey you xxx

I am well girl.

Hows prep.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hey you xxx
> 
> I am well girl.
> 
> Hows prep.


Glad you're well.  Backs looking BIG! :thumbup1:

Bit better week thanks and progress been a bit better too, pics in my journal from this weekend, waist now even smaller! 

Have a good day. X


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Glad you're well.  Backs looking BIG! :thumbup1:
> 
> Bit better week thanks and progress been a bit better too, pics in my journal from this weekend, waist now even smaller!
> 
> Have a good day. X


Well thats good news girl.

Wi have a look now

You too xx


----------



## CJ

Right result !!! Been up all night wondering how im going to set out my injections....I mean I already know, but I just keep waking up with it on my mind !!!

Consequently ive had around around 3hrs sleep...if its good enough for maggie thatcher, its good enough for me.

New split through and its legs monday, arms tuesday, wed off, thurs chest shoulders, fri back.

Ill explain exercises used a little more after each workout

So legs on a monday...as usually im bang up for legs and cant wait !!!!!......PFFTTTTTTTT


----------



## CJ

Just for logging sakes..start of cycle weight is 106.5kg


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Just for logging sakes..start of cycle weight is 106.5kg


I'm coming for you........


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> I'm coming for you........


Ill be waiting


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ill be waiting


Are you going to the Brits still CJ?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Are you going to the Brits still CJ?


Certainly am buddy. ..you ?


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Certainly am buddy. ..you ?


Yeaaaa man it's 10mins from me, come

with us for the best burger in Harrogate  fancy the 5lb burger challenge?!


----------



## small for now

Bad Alan said:


> Yeaaaa man it's 10mins from me, come
> 
> with us for the best burger in Harrogate  fancy the 5lb burger challenge?!


Theres a burger that big? Weere?! @Suprakill4 we gotta try this.


----------



## Bad Alan

small for now said:


> Theres a burger that big? Weere?! @Suprakill4 we gotta try this.


You're already invited mate, supra is popping along with us I think  don't let your eyes be bigger than your belly, I've seen the ****er lol


----------



## Jacko89

Bad Alan said:


> You're already invited mate, supra is popping along with us I think  don't let your eyes be bigger than your belly, I've seen the ****er lol


What accompanies this 5lb beast? CJ will confirm I can eat a lot lol. He has seen me refeed many times.


----------



## Bad Alan

Jacko89 said:


> What accompanies this 5lb beast? CJ will confirm I can eat a lot lol. He has seen me refeed many times.


Haha they are going to have alot of hungry big lads coming in I think!

There you go girls 

http://www.damnyankee.co.uk/giantburgerchallenge/


----------



## small for now

Bad Alan said:


> You're already invited mate, supra is popping along with us I think  don't let your eyes be bigger than your belly, I've seen the ****er lol


Ive been dieting for 12weeks and another few to go all less than 70g carbs and im ready for big foood lol. Still wont manage half. Lmao


----------



## CJ

That that ****er jacko89 can eat !!!!

I however am sh1te


----------



## CJ

Leg session to start the week, how novel !!!

On my own but I had a good run through though it...feeling nauseous and legs are twitching (could be age related though)

Seated ham...warm ups...working sets then drop sets

Lying leg curls....3 working and then a triple drop plus partials

Leg press....3 sec negs on all working sets plus drop sets

Squat...3/4 working

Leg ext..4 working

Seated calves...4 sets with stretching

Std calves...4 sets with 3 sec negs.

Legs kill my appetite....christ knows how im going to ram mynfood down, but I will.

Thankfuy I just proof read the above.....lmfao......it was literally as if i had dictated it to the dog to type out ffs.

I worry about myself. What age can altzeimers hit ?


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> Theres a burger that big? Weere?! @Suprakill4 we gotta try this.


Yeah I'm in for this and will have 500mcg ghrp 6 on the way lol.


----------



## CJ

Legs are evil

Fvck this sh1t...im doing physique


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Legs are evil
> 
> Fvck this sh1t...im doing physique


 :lol: I feel your pain! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: I feel your pain! :lol:


Take my pain away please...hamstrings are bloody sore !!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Legs are evil
> 
> Fvck this sh1t...im doing physique


Too short.....and ugly


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Too short.....and ugly


I'll give you the 'too short' but too ugly !!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Arms tonight and was really lathergic prior to training !! Wasnt lack of motivation....I just felt wiped out.

Tel was a no show, so Im going alone for a while...would live to train with moflo (my brother) but times are just wrong !!

So just a whole load of heavy sets drop sets and supersets have left my pipe cleaners numb.

Good session...feeling good


----------



## CJ

Rest day, so just a bit of CV tonight !

Morgan (my younger brother ) is going to start training with me as of tomorrow, so im really looking forward to it


----------



## CJ

Really good session last night.

Morgan pushed me hard on chest and shoulders and im sore as hell today.

Appetite has taken a massive nose dive since the start of my cycle so we've swapped my evening carbs from rice to wraps and pittas, until hunger comes back

Not really much of a picture but I took it as I couldnt believe I walked into an empty gym at 5pm yesterday...back tonight


----------



## CJ

Moflo was late the pr1ck...so I trained on my own.

Cracking session but deads and chins were a **** at the end of the work out !!!

Bent over rows 7 sets dead stops

Seated rows 4 sets squeeze on contraction

My back was so pumped by this point I wasnt sure id even manage light deads

4 sets of 180kg x 6 felt heavy as **** but I think its because I didnt really have time to rest any more than 30-45 secs between sets.

4 sets of chins with 30 sec dead hangs after each set !!!!!!


----------



## CJ

107.8kg this morning

Appetite is gash but Im hoping this improves once things have settled


----------



## Bad Alan

You do standard barbell deadstop rows mate paused on floor? I find they're awesome but tough!

Enjoying the volume? Seems high, how long sessions taking?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> You do standard barbell deadstop rows mate paused on floor? I find they're awesome but tough!
> 
> Enjoying the volume? Seems high, how long sessions taking?


I am mate...so much harder arent they !!!!!

The volume was bloody hard work on the previous 3 day split...this is a drop in volume but up in weight, so a little more balance


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I am mate...so much harder arent they !!!!!
> 
> The volume was bloody hard work on the previous 3 day split...this is a drop in volume but up in weight, so a little more balance


Yea they are really tough, I like them using a trap bar for deadstop instead of regular bb. Contraction is very good! Big fan of most deadstop stuff.

"Supplements" kicking in yet?


----------



## CJ

Got a ridiculous pump on back last night so I think im coming up on everything properly


----------



## CJ

Well that was a pant ****ting leg session

Trained with moflo and graham....bothnof which are probably in a gutter somewhere.

**** hot session where everything just clicked.

Leg press is ****ed so we had to add sets onto squats

Ham machine...3 warm up sets, 4 working including drop set + partials

Lying dbell leg ext....6 working sets including a brutal drop set / increase set with partials

front Squats....2 warm up sets then built to 120kg hams on calves for 9 reps, had to drop weight to 100kg for last 2 sets

Negs were very slow onnall squat sets.

Leg ext...4 x 8-10..no ****ing around 5 plates to absolute failure.

Calves to finish.

Doesnt look much but I had nothing more to give


----------



## Bad Alan

All the motivation I need to hit my leg session tonight seeing you working hard old man 

How's the DOMs today!?!


----------



## kuju

Oh ffs......I cannot get away from you can i?

In..I suppose....if only so I get a bit more detail than I will in teh other place or on faceache......

And stop whining about leg day ....it could be worse. You could be me and have three or four times as much vertical distance to travel


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> All the motivation I need to hit my leg session tonight seeing you working hard old man
> 
> How's the DOMs today!?!


Very sore pal.

I can feel everything come up today lol..feeling very full and quite snappy


----------



## CJ

kuju said:


> Oh ffs......I cannot get away from you can i?
> 
> In..I suppose....if only so I get a bit more detail than I will in teh other place or on faceache......
> 
> And stop whining about leg day ....it could be worse. You could be me and have three or four times as much vertical distance to travel


Lanky biatch


----------



## marknorthumbria

whats made your appetite so gash mate?

i really struggled a month and a bit back whilst off cycle severely shut down, i just poked my food around so long that by the time i finished my meal it was time for the next one lol


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Very sore pal.
> 
> I can feel everything come up today lol..feeling very full and quite snappy


Haha short angry bodybuilder. Don't give us all a bad rep Craig, keep a lid on it !!!!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Haha short angry bodybuilder. Don't give us all a bad rep Craig, keep a lid on it !!!!


OH FVCK OFF W&NKER


----------



## CJ

So arms looks jack **** on paper, in practice its a very hard session

Consists of 3 Supersetted exercises.

Preacher curls to rope pull downs 5 sets

Hammers curls to seated tri ext 5 sets

Massive ez bar curl set supersetring with an all out over the head rope ext.

Had my complete cvnt of a brother screaming obscenities at me, so I pushed and pushed until I had nothing left......and then just prayed he didnt match me !!!! Pr1ck did on some 

Took a pic a week ago for a cycle start picture. I wasnt going to post it but I guess its a journal so we take rough with the smooth.

Im around 107-108kg in this picture..legs look sh1t but its just the angle, theyre actually onenof my best body parts


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't know why you moan about being fat, yea you're not pretty boy beach lean but its offseason and time to get strong!!!

Look good to me, didn't you say quads tape at 30inch??

Of course all offseason is in vain for a 2nd place at best mate, but keep trying


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Don't know why you moan about being fat, yea you're not pretty boy beach lean but its offseason and time to get strong!!!
> 
> Look good to me, didn't you say quads tape at 30inch??
> 
> Of course all offseason is in vain for a 2nd place at best mate, but keep trying


30-31" on quads pal. What will matter is how they look when all is stripped off !!!

Ah second will be an improvement....will you be happy with 3rd though


----------



## reza85

Mate how do u cope with that weight ?

I think I have a problem, as soon as I get any over 95kg I start feeling like crap and I just can't function cramps every were and lethargic all the time


----------



## CJ

reza85 said:


> Mate how do u cope with that weight ?
> 
> I think I have a problem, as soon as I get any over 95kg I start feeling like crap and I just can't function cramps every were and lethargic all the time


I feel fine at the moment...always feel rubbish when breaking weight barriers though reza.....then the body seems to settle into it.


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> 30-31" on quads pal.


Hey Craig, hope you're well mate.

30-31" - are we talking leg height here or circumference, just that 30" sounds way too big for the height or have you mixed up inches and cms 

Looking bigger and fuller in pic - training going well?


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Hey Craig, hope you're well mate.
> 
> 30-31" - are we talking leg height here or circumference, just that 30" sounds way too big for the height or have you mixed up inches and cms
> 
> Looking bigger and fuller in pic - training going well?


Lmfao..c0ck

But yeah my quad circumference is bigger than my inside leg ridiculously 

Really well thanks bud, as good as its been in a while.

Following your journal with interest to


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> But yeah my quad circumference is bigger than my inside leg ridiculously


Haahaa, that's tremendous!!

I am proud of the fact (and tell everyone) that my thigh is bigger than my missus's waist 

Keep following, should get good !!


----------



## CJ

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, that's tremendous!!
> 
> I am proud of the fact (and tell everyone) that my thigh is bigger than my missus's waist
> 
> Keep following, should get good !!


Im running a shic of sorts too buddy..notnin the same league as yours but still substantial


----------



## Huntingground

CJ said:


> Im running a shic of sorts too buddy..notnin the same league as yours but still substantial


Hey, I do remember you mentioning it but you are very secretive now  Drop me a PM mate.


----------



## reza85

I need to man up and put on some weight !


----------



## CJ

Cracking back session........lesson learned though as i couldnt do shoulders after !!!!

Dead stop DB rows..3 warm up 4 working with 45's

Seated rows..1 warm up 3 working

Deadlifts..220kg x6 for 2 sets and then just died....180kg x 5/6 for 2 sets

Deads seem like they are down but thats only because the workout was completely different to when I hit 240 for 8-10 reps....this time around my back was on fire just setting up !!!

Chins...dead hang 4 sets of 6, although last 2 sets were more 3/4 reps

Seated shrugs and hyper ext to finish.


----------



## DarthMaulscle

Im planning on entering the North Britain 2014, so ill deffo follow your journey and log buddy  Great stuff!


----------

